# Marzocchi 44 Micro Ti Fork - 29in - $349 on Chainlove



## twindaddy (Jun 18, 2007)

Just saw this on my CL alerts. Seems like a good deal.

http://www.chainlove.com/?cmp_id=ODAL_DSK7001&mv_pc=r208


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

Back up for another 15 minutes.
Why did this deal come up when I can't afford it? Argh.

Los


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Great, out riding my WFO when this sale hits.


----------



## Joe Mama (Jan 19, 2004)

If you can't get on the chainlove deal bike bling has them for $399, use the code HOOKUP for 10% off and it will be about the same price. I bought one this weekend.


----------



## aflax (Oct 14, 2009)

Almost bought one this past weekend, good thing I waited. Picked it up on Chainlove. I hate (love!) that site


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Joe Mama said:


> If you can't get on the chainlove deal bike bling has them for $399, use the code HOOKUP for 10% off and it will be about the same price. I bought one this weekend.


I think hookup is only good for 7.5% savings today.


----------



## martin_uk (Feb 11, 2004)

At that price I might buy a spare. Not many under-tappered 140mm forms around


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry for the misinformation, it seems that these are 2010 forks. At least mine is.


----------



## boudreaux_45 (May 8, 2006)

Wow! Sick! I ordered one a few days ago thinking it had to be a 2010 but at that price I didn't really care. Now, I'm really stoked!


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

hm, its not tapered steerer...too bad.


----------



## boudreaux_45 (May 8, 2006)

The niner fork is tapered:

MRZ0027-WH-S140MMQR15TPRMarzocchi 44 Micro Ti Fork - 29in
White, 140mm/QR15/tpr


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

mojak said:


> hm, its not tapered steerer...too bad.


Who is selling the untapered version?


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

Randy, i tot the chainlove is untapered?


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

mojak said:


> Randy, i tot the chainlove is untapered?


Great, now then, how do I buy one without watching them all day long? PM me


----------



## boudreaux_45 (May 8, 2006)

I think the 140mm version is tapered and the 120 mm isn't. You can check department of goods. They also have a 26 version which is untapered.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

boudreaux_45 said:


> I think the 140mm version is tapered and the 120 mm isn't. You can check department of goods. They also have a 26 version which is untapered.


Thanks!


----------



## Joe Mama (Jan 19, 2004)

The one I ordered from Bikebling is tapered 140mm white, wanted black but they couldn't get it, picking it up tomorrow.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Mine is now on order too. JeffJ has been raving about the one he demo'd this spring, hope he scored one for himself while on sale.


----------



## Joe Mama (Jan 19, 2004)

Well after all that Bikebling left me a message saying the tapered 140mm was "no longer available". They do have a few of the 120mm untapered ones in stock, which I believe are internally adjustable to 140mm. I want tapered so I guess I'm out of luck. 

Backcountry only showed 2 in stock so I doubt they are going back on Chainlove, and I don't really have time to deal with Chainlove anyway..


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

just went on sale now for another 30 minutes at ChainLove! $349
http://www.chainlove.com/?avad=18493_a1e0e391


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 26, 2005)

RandyBoy said:


> just went on sale now for another 30 minutes at ChainLove! $349
> http://www.chainlove.com/?avad=18493_a1e0e391


Killer deal!


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

I want but I cant coz in the international country ship Singapore is not in it...pls help!!!!


----------



## aflax (Oct 14, 2009)

Just got mine in the mail and it's the 2010 version, going to email chainlove and see what they say.


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

Why do you say so? Did it have the item number MRZ0027? If so it is the same fork that is sold on Huck-n-roll.com, which is a 2011 fork. Mine did have the 2010 manual, also the pics on the Marz Website are of the European fork not the U.S. model.


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

This is the link from Hucknroll for the 2010, as you can see the item number is different. I would check your box and see which you have.

http://www.hucknroll.com/marzocchi-44-micro-ti-fork-29in-mrz0005


----------



## aflax (Oct 14, 2009)

I was just going off the pictures online and the manual. If it is the 2011 model should I just put it on and ride, or try that fix that everyone was talking about in another thread?


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

aflax said:


> I was just going off the pictures online and the manual. If it is the 2011 model should I just put it on and ride, or try that fix that everyone was talking about in another thread?


Put it on and ride it... The bugs should pretty much be all ironed out. If it's a problem 2010, send it back to the place if they have a no questions asked return /replacement policy, like ChainLove does.


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

I rode mine that I got from Chainlove this weekend and it performed flawlessly. Much smoother than the Reba Rlt Ti I had on my WFO before.


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

are chainlove n huck & roll related or something? twice i miss out on this just coz i come from a faraway land...


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Is this fork too much for XC?

How does it perform?


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> Is this fork too much for XC?
> 
> How does it perform?


Smooth as buttah. JeffJ was right.


----------



## boudreaux_45 (May 8, 2006)

*Bangin'!*

I got my fork last night and from first impressions it was noticably heavier than the Fox32 F29 120mm FIT that I was taking off and looked like a much cheaper fork - looks like something on a Wal-Mart bike with anodized knobs. Also, it is a 2010 and not a 2011 that was advertised. I measured the stanchions and the 140 mm Marz came out to a little over 5.5 inches while the Fox was just barely under 5.5 inches. The A to C was similar on both forks which was confusing to me as I would have figured the Fox would have been shorter; anyone else notice this? I installed the fork and after playing around with the air pressure, tst, rebound I took it for a spin around the neighborhood - it felt really good and much more lively than the Fox. I couldn't resist and took it for a 12 mile night ride at my local traisl. WOW!!!! I'm absolutely blown away - the bike is completely different with the Marz. - small bump, jumps, rock gardens, climbing - everything just fills much better and much more balanced than the Fox. The bike is without a doubt more fun to ride with the Marz. I can definitely say that the Marz is a superior fork on my initial ride than the Fox.


----------



## martin_uk (Feb 11, 2004)

boudreaux_45 said:


> I got my fork last night and from first impressions it was noticably heavier than the Fox32 F29 120mm FIT that I was taking off and looked like a much cheaper fork - looks like something on a Wal-Mart bike with anodized knobs. Also, it is a 2010 and not a 2011 that was advertised. I measured the stanchions and the 140 mm Marz came out to a little over 5.5 inches while the Fox was just barely under 5.5 inches. The A to C was similar on both forks which was confusing to me as I would have figured the Fox would have been shorter; anyone else notice this? I installed the fork and after playing around with the air pressure, tst, rebound I took it for a spin around the neighborhood - it felt really good and much more lively than the Fox. I couldn't resist and took it for a 12 mile night ride at my local traisl. WOW!!!! I'm absolutely blown away - the bike is completely different with the Marz. - small bump, jumps, rock gardens, climbing - everything just fills much better and much more balanced than the Fox. The bike is without a doubt more fun to ride with the Marz. I can definitely say that the Marz is a superior fork on my initial ride than the Fox.


The Marz ships at 120mm so I'd expect the A to Cs to be similar. If they are still the same after you dismantle the fork and remove the spacers then I'll be surprised.


----------



## boudreaux_45 (May 8, 2006)

Ahh! Thats what I thought might have happened but why would they advertise a 140mm fork and a 120mm fork if they both ship at 120mm? 

Whats the process on switching to 140mm?


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

I ordered the Black/Gold 140mm Tapered, and Mine came at 140mm unless I am missing something. Measuring the exposed stanchions I get 150mm on mine. Also, I don't get the 2010 and not 2011? Does anyone have a picture of a U.S. 2011 fork? Does it look like the one on the Marz website or like the 2010 forks?

I would hate to think that Hucknroll, Dept. of Goods and Chainlove would all lie and say its a 2011 when its a 2010. I realize they are all under the Backcountry company umbrella, but what would be the harm in saying its a 2010 fork at closeout prices? Doesn't make sense to me for them to call them 2011's when they have no motive to do such at these prices.

Not to mention Hucknroll is selling the same fork on their website at $750+ and calling it a 2011. What item number did your box have on it?


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

Also, I second your opinions on the fork being superior to the Fox and Reba that I had 2010 or 2011, its a badass fork and an absolute bargain regardless. I had a Fox 34 140mm Talas on order (forever it seemed like) and I would gonna use the Marz to hold me over. After riding the Marz, I cancelled the order for the Fox and saved myself $700. Its that good.


----------



## boudreaux_45 (May 8, 2006)

I used to work for one of the online bike retailers and they used the "bait and switch" method often - similar to what chainlove did on these forks. Adverstise newer model but its actually the older model you get and then you call and complain the rep says "oops, we didn't realize it was the older model". Regardless, I like this fork alot and could care less if its 2010 or 2011.

After thinking about it I think Martin is probably right because I was surprised that no spacers were included with my fork. If the fork was set at 140mm there should be at least one spacer in the box to get it back to to 120mm. Also, the external stanchion measurements are almost exactly the same as my Fox 120mm. I'm going to pull it apart at some point but the thing rides so nice right now that I'm not sure I need 140mm. I'll check the SKU on the box when I get home but it definitely said 2010 on the box label and on the manual.


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

boudreaux, what makes u think its a 2010 Marz? i think earlier in the thread someone thought its a '10 model also but apparently the fork is a '11 model but with a '10 manual in it....

about the preset travel, I also thought that this fork from Chainlove come preset at 140mm travel and it only has 2 travel settings of 140 or 100mm, no 120mm travel? whats the difference in apperance between '10 and '11 marz?


----------



## boudreaux_45 (May 8, 2006)

I think its a 2010 because both the box and manual say 2010 and it looks exactly like the 2010. Also, having worked in the bike industry for 4 years I know the bait and switch technique pretty well. Also, if you look at Marz's website the 2011 has different decals than the 2010 - the 2011 has "44" on the front and center of the legs while the 2010 doesn't. I also find it hard to believe that Marzocchi changed the fork but didn't change the packaging or manual. I find it believable that Marzocchi had plenty of 2010 models left over and reworked those models to perform like the 2011. Regardless, I'm happy with the fork and could care less what year it is. I am interested to find out about the travel settings.

http://www.marzocchi.com/template/detailProdotti.asp?LN=UK&idC=1561&IdFolder=113&IdOggetto=58423

http://www.departmentofgoods.com/marzocchi-44-micro-ti-fork-29in


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

mojak said:


> I also thought that this fork from Chainlove come preset at 140mm travel and it only has 2 travel settings of 140 or 100mm, no 120mm travel?


Travel change for these is done with 20mm plastic spacers in the spring side. 120mm would be one spacer installed, 100mm would be two spacers installed. The used TST2 I bought even had three spacers to get it down to 80mm


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

boudreaux_45 said:


> I think its a 2010 because both the box and manual say 2010 and it looks exactly like the 2010. Also, having worked in the bike industry for 4 years I know the bait and switch technique pretty well. Also, if you look at Marz's website the 2011 has different decals than the 2010 - the 2011 has "44" on the front and center of the legs while the 2010 doesn't. I also find it hard to believe that Marzocchi changed the fork but didn't change the packaging or manual. I find it believable that Marzocchi had plenty of 2010 models left over and reworked those models to perform like the 2011. Regardless, I'm happy with the fork and could care less what year it is. I am interested to find out about the travel settings.
> 
> http://www.marzocchi.com/template/detailProdotti.asp?LN=UK&idC=1561&IdFolder=113&IdOggetto=58423
> 
> http://www.departmentofgoods.com/marzocchi-44-micro-ti-fork-29in


My understanding was that the "new" logos were for the European market only. I think Randy has a 2011 that he got from Marz directly in California, maybe he can chime in.


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

Well Boudreaux, you were right. I called Marzocchi USA and gave them my serial number. They said it is a 2010 fork. Oh well, it still rides awesomely Sorry for doubting you sir. Chainlove/Hucknroll etc are definitely pulling a bait and switch on this one. Even though they didn't advertise it as such on Chainlove, they are on Hucknroll. Also if you ask them directly over the phone they claim it is the 2011 model. Not cool IMHO, I would have been satisfied with the 2010 but why lie?


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Mine just arrived at 11 AM. 2 day delivery.... awesome!

I called Mike at Marzocchi, and all of these 2010 forks were completely reworked, the slider pulled, the forks refilled with Golden Spectro 7.5w, and brought completely up to better than 2011 specs with the syn oil change. Mine has hardly any stiction, will need a very short if any break in period.

I was reminded that they do need to be serviced 1x a year, change out the oil bath and check the seals for cracks. Well worth it for a fork on a 29'er that's smooth as butter. I can't wait to install mine today, then it's off to Durango, Crested Butte, and Thunder Mountain for a vacation on a bike.


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

So Randy, You're saying that even though I have a 2010 it has been reworked and better than new?  Did you get yours from Chainlove also?


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Colin+M said:


> So Randy, You're saying that even though I have a 2010 it has been reworked and better than new?  Did you get yours from Chainlove also?


I am saying that Golden Spectro 7.5 is not used at the factory, some sort of fish oil was. You'd notice it if you ever drained a new fork, the smell is pretty nasty. So, yes, with the rework, and done by Americans that completely understand the guts of these things, it is better, in my opinion, because now you know exactly what is inside the fork. You need to remember, Marz gives a 3 year warranty on these forks.... I'd think they'd want it right, so it doesn't come back for something minor.

Yes, mine was from Chainlove. And I feel it was worth it, the on sale price making it a stellar bargain for a very, very nice 29'er fork.


----------



## boudreaux_45 (May 8, 2006)

Awesome guys! I also exchanged emails with Marz and the tapered forks are all shipped out at 140mm while the 1 1/8 are shipped out at 120mm. I think we can all agree that we got one bad ass fork! Hopefully, our findings will help prospective buyers.


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

Teamwork


----------



## kazafaza (Mar 27, 2011)

HELLo-:

I've bought the standard TST2 2011, fitted these to my Banshee Paradox at 120mm travel and I'm sooo happy with the bike's setup! It's not as stiff as other forks I've tried but it's not soft by any means! Very plush and it has lots of adjustments for my liking!

Regards


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

kazafaza said:


> HELLo-:
> 
> I've bought the standard TST2 2011, fitted these to my Banshee Paradox at 120mm travel and I'm sooo happy with the bike's setup! It's not as stiff as other forks I've tried but it's not soft by any means! Very plush and it has lots of adjustments for my liking!
> 
> Regards


It's plenty stiff, the fork, however, it has far less stiction than the air sprung forks, living up to the "Smooth as Buttah" reputation that Marzocchi has so deservedly earned over the years.


----------



## Nickbm3 (Nov 10, 2010)

Man this thread really has me re-considering waiting for a 2012 Revelation. I wish i could test ride one, i hate dropping that much money on a product I have no experience with.


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

after all this talk, I am still waiting for it to go on sale again at Chainlove....if I cant get it I guess I will just maybe get a '2011' model (going by the decals) from Jenson...but at a higher price obviously...

Im just afraid that if I were to get this now I will regret not waiting for the new Fox F34 which is coming soon like in a month plus or so...anybody here can give a hint when Chainlove will put it up again?


----------



## PedalDangit (Jun 2, 2011)

FYI. It's on Chainlove _now_ for the next 1/2 hour.


----------



## tws_andrew (May 18, 2008)

Just got one with 2 mins to spare. Thanks guys. I liked the f29 for performance but hated the flimsy feel. Is this any stiffer laterally?


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

IMHO, yes it is definitely stiffer.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

I've signed up with cleansnipe.com for a notification for this fork but I'm not getting any alerts.

Is there a way to get an email or txt message whenever the Marzocchi is on chainlove again?


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Try bike bling. They have it for $399, and on the home page, there is a discount code for an additional 10% off any fork. That will get it down to $360 or so.


----------



## Magilla_Guerrilla (Jun 6, 2010)

Gotta love the Aussie dollar against the greenback. Just cost me AU$405 delivered to Australia for the fork from bike bling including the 10% discount, dollar conversion and $74 postage.


----------



## Mr.Moto (Jan 23, 2004)

*They're out.*



jeffj said:


> Try bike bling. They have it for $399, and on the home page, there is a discount code for an additional 10% off any fork. That will get it down to $360 or so.


I tried ordering one over the weekend and they sent me an email saying they were out.


----------



## aflax (Oct 14, 2009)

On chainlove right now for the next 30 min


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

Its back, 34:00 and counting........


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Does the fork come with spacers to drop down to 100mm?

Is there a guide on how to do it?


----------



## Mr.Moto (Jan 23, 2004)

*Thanks!*



aflax said:


> On chainlove right now for the next 30 min


Got one on order.


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> Does the fork come with spacers to drop down to 100mm?
> 
> Is there a guide on how to do it?


I am no suspension expert so take this for what its worth, but it does say it can be adjusted between 100/120/140 with included spacers. Awesome deal, but the 15MM QR is holding me back. I know its a big upgrade over the standard 9MM QR, but would require a new front hub/wheel so just can't do it now.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

It should come at 120mm travel. It should also have one spacer loose in the box (in a bag actually). That spacer is used to reduce the travel to 100mm. If you remove the spacer that come in the fork, it will extend the travel to 140mm.


----------



## Magilla_Guerrilla (Jun 6, 2010)

Mr.Moto said:


> I tried ordering one over the weekend and they sent me an email saying they were out.


Which version? Tapered or non tapered?

They accepted my payment so they'd better have one!


----------



## othu (Aug 20, 2008)

Magilla_Guerrilla said:


> Which version? Tapered or non tapered?
> 
> They accepted my payment so they'd better have one!


Same here:


> Hey othu, unfortunately we had an inventory issue and when we went to order more shocks from Marzocchi they informed us that they are all sold out of the fork you wanted for 2011. Please give our customer service a call so we can assist you with selecting an alternative fork.
> Thanks again for your order!


Got a paypal cashback ...


----------



## boudreaux_45 (May 8, 2006)

It all depends on which fork you order - the tapered forks are shipped at 140mm and can be adjusted by adding spacers. The 1 1/8 forks come shipped at 120mm. The forks do not include spacers.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

I got mine on 7-27, 120mm 1 1/8, and I did have a spare spacer with mine to take it down to 100mm.

By Friday, it was installed and being tested on Thunder Mtn, UT



















I'm running 65 psi, I weigh 240 wet to ride, and 3 full turns (clicks) in on the Micro Ti to get it to feel progressive and not so linear. No break in necessary, it is one slick fork out of the box.


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

Randy, what size RR's are those? 2.25 or 2.4?


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Colin+M said:


> Randy, what size RR's are those? 2.25 or 2.4?


Both, 2.4 up front, 2.25 in the back. Testing the fork out in CO.

Crested Butte, CO today, Snodgrass,Washington Gulch, Paradise Divide over to Schofield Pass.

Snodgrass.










STIL on the way up to Paradise Pass.










At the top of Paradise, feeling wasted and light headed from the elevation.










I am pleased as punch with my Marzocchi, this fork tunes up perfectly.


----------



## Magilla_Guerrilla (Jun 6, 2010)

Mine shipped today, so they definitely have the non-tapered in stock. Whew!


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Dang wish I would have paid attention to this thread and been able to pick one up when my M29 blew a ring last weekend. Instead I grabbed 100mm Manitou Tower Pro for $386 off ebay. Hopefully will have that in my hands soon so that I can get it dialed in.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Chainlove always sells closeout merchandise, I never expect to get current model year stuff there, just for future reference.


----------



## Ottoreni (Jan 27, 2004)

*Too much to switch*

Even though I loved my old Marz forks of years past (Atom 80, Z2, Marathon SL) when I saw the fork on listed this morning, I couldn't get myself to pull the trigger. The reviews posted on this thread make it so ever more difficult.

Still, looking at the total costs, it would be too much for me. Sure the fork is a smoking deal, but having to buy a new front wheel is the deal breaker. Currently I have QR or 20mm TA wheels. Getting a 15mm qr would jack up the cost about $200.... 

As an FYI, it was on this morning, that means it should be on sometime later today.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Ottoreni said:


> Even though I loved my old Marz forks of years past (Atom 80, Z2, Marathon SL) when I saw the fork on listed this morning, I couldn't get myself to pull the trigger. The reviews posted on this thread make it so ever more difficult.
> 
> Still, looking at the total costs, it would be too much for me. Sure the fork is a smoking deal, but having to buy a new front wheel is the deal breaker. Currently I have QR or 20mm TA wheels. Getting a 15mm qr would jack up the cost about $200....
> 
> As an FYI, it was on this morning, that means it should be on sometime later today.


Hubs were no problem for me... I bought Hadley's that are convertible. Next time, buy good hubs that are convertible, if you get the chance.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

RandyBoy said:


> Hubs were no problem for me... I bought Hadley's that are convertible. Next time, buy good hubs that are convertible, if you get the chance.


Yeah, I am thinking that I will ahve to do this in the future. But then again I am hoping that my new fork lasts me more than 6 months!!! :madman:


----------



## Nickbm3 (Nov 10, 2010)

RandyBoy said:


> Hubs were no problem for me... I bought Hadley's that are convertible. Next time, buy good hubs that are convertible, if you get the chance.


+1 Im having a wheelset built up with hope pro2's (needed an upgraded wheelset anyway), that way whatever fork I choose, I will only have to change endcaps on the hub! :thumbsup:


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

And its on again now.


----------



## Joe Mama (Jan 19, 2004)

back on for the next 30 minutes, picked one up in black 140 tapered


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

Nice! Scored one!


----------



## NUTT (May 27, 2008)

Smoking deal. I wonder how it would work on my Rockhopper with 80mm geo...


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

jncarpenter said:


> Nice! Scored one!


Me too. White is gonna look hot on Barney.


----------



## Ottoreni (Jan 27, 2004)

*Upgrade my hub .. hmm ... had not thought of that ... upgrade?*

Okay, when I read the "quality" hub comment, I thought to myself, _I have quality hubs_.

Looked at my White Industries Venti hub. Even though it is 20mm, White Ind. does not offer a conversion kit, even though they offer one for their 9mm qr hubs.

Next, I checked my Chris King hub ... that should be quality, right? It is a 9mm qr. I see on some online shops have a King conversion kit, but their website seems to have no information. Plan to shoot them an email today for specifics, but this seems like a real possibility.

As I wait for King's response, curious has anybody ever converted a King qr. hub to 15mm? Is it possible?


----------



## dubjay (May 5, 2004)

Ottoreni said:


> Okay, when I read the "quality" hub comment, I thought to myself, _I have quality hubs_.
> 
> Looked at my White Industries Venti hub. Even though it is 20mm, White Ind. does not offer a conversion kit, even though they offer one for their 9mm qr hubs.
> 
> ...


Yes, Chris King QR15 conversion kits are available if you have one of their ISO hubs.

http://www.bikebling.com/Chris-King-15mm-Conversion-Kits-p/chrisking-hub-conversion-kits.htm

And some mention of this on the Chris King website.

http://chrisking.com/hubs/hbs_15mm


----------



## Ottoreni (Jan 27, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Appreciate the info. Now I need to keep an eye out for the fork. It seems Cleanswipe alerts are no longer working.


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

can someone measure whats the axle to crown for the marzocchi 140 29er fork? thank you.


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

i get around 560mm


----------



## boudreaux_45 (May 8, 2006)

555 mm

When I originally received mine and compared with my 120mm Fox they were nearly exactly equal (520ish mm). After installing the fork and adding air pressure and riding the fork it extended to full length. I emailed Marz regarding this and they said:

"put some more air pressure into it, there is a tall top out spring that needs to be compressed to have the max travel. To change the VA adjustment please deflate the chamber & then turn the knob, then re-inflate."

Worked for me and the fork kicks ass!


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

Thank you guys, need to know so that i can email to my builder and decide on the HA...contemplating whether wanting a 68 or 67deg HA with a 140mm fork....

been browsing thru several bike brands for geometry to see what is the common HA for all mountain usage, i know its only one deg diff but just want it to be right...


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

After 5 days riding, first day in Thunder Mountain, UT, 3 days in Crested Butte, CO and a day in Durango, CO on Coal Bank Pass then down Engineer Mtn. Trail to Cascade Creek, then the 5 mile slog on the road back up to Coal Bank Pass on Highway 550, all I can say about this fork is, so far, so good, it's been very good to me, love the ability to twist up the Micro Ti to stiffen the fork up a bit for some of the rougher trails to make the fork more progressive in it's ramp up and less linear.














































Buy one, if you get the chance, it's smooth as butter.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Its on again! 5 minutes remaining!


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

I received the fork setup at 140mm but no spacers are provided on the packaging to change the travel to 100mm.

anyone received the spacers?


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

No spacers with my 140mm Black Tapered fork.


----------



## Pho'dUp (Feb 6, 2004)

Black, tapered, QR15mm. I got no spacers. And the entire fork and manual were covered in a thin layer of oil. Special packing to protect fork?

Manual is totally useless. But out of the box the fork looks pretty good and seems plush. Being a long time RS, Fox guy I have to figure out what all those knobs and levers do.


----------



## Joe Mama (Jan 19, 2004)

----


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Joe Mama said:


> In the 140mm fork the spacers are INSIDE the fork, so you shouldn't have any spacers included separately unless you got a 120 or 100.
> 
> Got mine installed today but no time to ride yet. The manual is pretty worthless.


I thought you needed the spacers to drop to 120mm and 100mm.


----------



## Ottoreni (Jan 27, 2004)

*Does Marz do it backwards?*



Joe Mama said:


> In the 140mm fork the spacers are INSIDE the fork, so you shouldn't have any spacers included separately unless you got a 120 or 100.
> 
> Got mine installed today but no time to ride yet. The manual is pretty worthless.


On Fox and Rock Shox forks you add spacers to limit travel and remove to increase travel.

Are you certain Marz does it backwards?

I picked up a fork today but now concerned that I may need to order a spacer.

Anyone completed a travel change?


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Ottoreni said:


> On Fox and Rock Shox forks you add spacers to limit travel and remove to increase travel.
> 
> Are you certain Marz does it backwards?
> 
> ...


Changed it on my TST2, but it's the same system. You are correct that you add spacers to shorten the fork.


----------



## cb76 (Feb 23, 2009)

*A bit off subject But....*

I have the TST2 version of this fork and when I pull up on the handlebars to wheelie over a root it makes a clunking noise when it tops out. Is that to be expected? Also when I check for Headset play the right fork rocks and makes a clunking noise as well. Should I be alarmed by either of these?

Thanks,
And sorry for the slight hijack.

Other than that way stiffer than the reba with the DTSwiss skewer and Way more plush at 120 vs 100. Love it.


----------



## Joe Mama (Jan 19, 2004)

Ottoreni said:


> On Fox and Rock Shox forks you add spacers to limit travel and remove to increase travel.
> 
> Are you certain Marz does it backwards?
> 
> ...


I think you are right and I misinterpreted it.

Here's another thread with a bunch of pics of the insides of these forks:

http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/marzocchi-44-revisited-625743.html


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

cb76 said:


> I have the TST2 version of this fork and when I pull up on the handlebars to wheelie over a root it makes a clunking noise when it tops out. Is that to be expected? Also when I check for Headset play the right fork rocks and makes a clunking noise as well. Should I be alarmed by either of these?
> 
> Thanks,
> And sorry for the slight hijack.
> ...


That doesn't sound right... I'd give Marzocchi a call 661 257 6630, 8-5 M-F Pacific time and ask for a fork technician, Mike or Ronnie, and see if they can talk you a fix.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Is ChainLove sold out of these, or are they still available on sale? I absolutely love this fork set up on my XL Niner Jet for trail rides. There is no substitute for an oil bath fork design when you want the best, most plush ride available. This fork has been the sleeper for trail bikes and All Mountain bikes in the 29'er niche.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

RandyBoy said:


> Is ChainLove sold out of these, or are they still available on sale? I absolutely love this fork set up on my XL Niner Jet for trail rides. There is no substitute for an oil bath fork design when you want the best, most plush ride available. This fork has been the sleeper for trail bikes and All Mountain bikes in the 29'er niche.


Funny you should mention that. Check again _right now_


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

According to my wife back home, the Marz fork I ordered from Chainlove has arrived....cant wait to see it....

Thanks to RandyBoy for his help, suggesting that i called up Chainlove to get one during the auction since they cant ship to Singapore directly from the checkout, instead doing a manual checkout...cant stop smiling thinking of the savings i got over getting the new Fox F34....


----------



## subspd (Jan 24, 2007)

It was just on again...


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

I have a lightly used one that needs to leave my garage.

It's in the classifieds.


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

straight or tapered?


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

SSINGA said:


> I have a lightly used one that needs to leave my garage.


Maybe take some pics, and post it up in the "for sale" section for a paltry $2.00 ad fee?


----------



## Nickbm3 (Nov 10, 2010)

Is Bike Bling no longer offering the micro ti for ~$400? i just checked and its now 700ish, only the tst2 is sub 400.


----------



## Nickbm3 (Nov 10, 2010)

up on chainlove now! 28 min left!


----------



## 2old2mtbike (Nov 9, 2009)

Just got my second one, love this fork, way nicer than my Fox forks.


----------



## Nickbm3 (Nov 10, 2010)

pulled the trigger on a black tapered fork! its model MRZ0027, can anyone confirm if thats the newer updated fork?


----------



## 2old2mtbike (Nov 9, 2009)

The one i just got a couple day's ago was, hopefully this one will be also.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Every time I pull my Jet out for a ride, I get a permagrin on my face, thinking about throwing this fork on my Jet, and just going out and riding on it 6 days straight in Utah, Crested Butte, and Durango, with no break in, and the fork is so pluuuuuuuuuush when you want it opened up, and firms up nicely with a few clicks of the Micro Ti for some of the rougher stuff. Plenty stiff for us bigger Clydes that ride L or XL 29'ers.


----------



## arrogant bastard (Mar 13, 2006)

Those of you looking for your spacers, it appears that Randyboy has them all under his stem. Share the wealth


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

Nickbm3 said:


> pulled the trigger on a black tapered fork! its model MRZ0027, can anyone confirm if thats the newer updated fork?


I called Marzocchi today and was told the fork's sold on Chainlove have all been treated to the update.


----------



## Nickbm3 (Nov 10, 2010)

Sweet! I've been running a 100mm 06 Reba on my Rip9, this should be a nice change! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nickbm3 (Nov 10, 2010)

Got my fork today and installed it, like the others with 140 tapered there were no spacers in the box. There was discussion earlier in the thread that you remove spacers to increase travel, or add to increase travel, but im not clear on that. 

I did a quick set up on it and play with it more tomorrow, but i was hoping to get some help on what the adjustments do. 

1. The volume adjust - My understanding is turn towards positive to reduce volume, increasing the progressive feel? Also, mine clicks only twice per full turn, is this normal?

2. The micro adjust, small gold knob on left side of fork - not 100% sure what this does, the manual doesnt really explain very well. Also, the knob turns smooth with no clicks, and takes alot of turns to reach either stopping point.

3. Red dial on left side of fork - adjusts towards lockout? mine moves maybe 45 degrees, with only 3-4 clicks (not really solid feeling clicks).

A little more explanation of these adjustments is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## jaycarl (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes I believe you are correct


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

Like Nick, I'd also be grateful if someone could explain the adjustments, or point to a tech document that has such info. My Chainlove tapered 140 had no spacers in the box, and while Marz-USA was happy to send me one for $13.50 so that I can run the fork at 120mm, I've no clue whether I need to drop the lowers, pull a top cap, or what? No LBS in my town, so I need to do this myself. TIA,
- Joe


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

NuMexJoe said:


> Like Nick, I'd also be grateful if someone could explain the adjustments, or point to a tech document that has such info. My Chainlove tapered 140 had no spacers in the box, and while Marz-USA was happy to send me one for $13.50 so that I can run the fork at 120mm, I've no clue whether I need to drop the lowers, pull a top cap, or what? No LBS in my town, so I need to do this myself. TIA,
> - Joe


The truth lies here.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Nickbm3 said:


> Got my fork today and installed it, like the others with 140 tapered there were no spacers in the box. There was discussion earlier in the thread that you remove spacers to increase travel, or add to increase travel, but im not clear on that.
> 
> I did a quick set up on it and play with it more tomorrow, but i was hoping to get some help on what the adjustments do.
> 
> ...


1. You are correct on the volume adjust, 1/2 turn per click I believe and it makes the fork ramp up and be more progressive and less linear.
Any time you want to adjust the air pressure in the right fork leg (remove the silver cap) you should have the Micro Ti valve opened up fully, ie turned all the way counter clockwise, before adjusting the air pressure.

2. If you want to lock out, take the small micro adjust (small gold knob) and twist it to the limit clockwise. Then when you rotate the red dial the 4 clicks, you get more progressive lock out.

3. See 2 above.

These are just my observations.... YMMV.


----------



## Nickbm3 (Nov 10, 2010)

Randyboy - thanks for the info
Good to know about adjusting the air pressure, do you happen to know why the micro ti valve has to be open? 

so the micro adjust knob pretty much adjusts the level of the lockout, while the dial is engagement-stages of the lockout?


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Nickbm3 said:


> Randyboy - thanks for the info
> Good to know about adjusting the air pressure, do you happen to know why the micro ti valve has to be open?
> 
> so the micro adjust knob pretty much adjusts the level of the lockout, while the dial is engagement-stages of the lockout?


Don't know why, but it makes sense to me to do it this way, you want constant volume before pressurizing the whole system to your choice of PSI. I would call it repeatability (sp) of adjustment.

#2, Correct, that has been my observation.

At this price, it's a no brainer if you need a fork. I can not think of anything even close to this, performance wise, currently, at this price point.


----------



## Nickbm3 (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh do you mean the volume adjust? That makes total sense to me, I'll be sure to do that! 

I agree with you on the bargain, seems really nice so far, should have a good shakedown run this weekend!


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

RandyBoy said:


> I am saying that Golden Spectro 7.5 is not used at the factory, some sort of fish oil was. You'd notice it if you ever drained a new fork, the smell is pretty nasty. So, yes, with the rework, and done by Americans that completely understand the guts of these things, it is better, in my opinion, because now you know exactly what is inside the fork. You need to remember, Marz gives a 3 year warranty on these forks.... I'd think they'd want it right, so it doesn't come back for something minor.
> 
> Yes, mine was from Chainlove. And I feel it was worth it, the on sale price making it a stellar bargain for a very, very nice 29'er fork.


Took this picture today... if any of you have raced gravity assist, 4x, whatever, from Whistler to Northshore BC to Southridge, Fontana, CA, to Northsta,r CA the following weekend, you know the guy and the volume of this oil that they go through.


----------



## Nickbm3 (Nov 10, 2010)

boudreaux_45 said:


> 555 mm
> 
> When I originally received mine and compared with my 120mm Fox they were nearly exactly equal (520ish mm). After installing the fork and adding air pressure and riding the fork it extended to full length.  I emailed Marz regarding this and they said:
> 
> ...


I noticed after a ride today that my 140mm fork only has 130mm of stanchion exposed, and I had it at 45 psi. I pumped it up to 60 and its the same. Did Marzocchi mean to deflate the air chamber EVERY time you want to adjust the Volume Adjuster (kinda defeats the purpose of an on-the-fly adjustment), or just a one time thing to "reset" the travel? Other than that, I really like it! I was running 100mm on my rip9 up until now, and its awesome to now have the travel it was designed for :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Nickbm3 said:


> Did Marzocchi mean to deflate the air chamber EVERY time you want to adjust the Volume Adjuster (kinda defeats the purpose of an on-the-fly adjustment), or just a one time thing to "reset" the travel?


That's what I was told. 

Volume adjuster is more of a set and forget type of adjustment, or at least it is for me. I liked it at four clicks in, rebound at 8 clicks in from fastest setting, and 30% sag.


----------



## Nickbm3 (Nov 10, 2010)

jeffj said:


> That's what I was told.
> 
> Volume adjuster is more of a set and forget type of adjustment, or at least it is for me. I liked it at four clicks in, rebound at 8 clicks in from fastest setting, and 30% sag.


Interesting, my understanding it was supposed to be adjustable while riding. I doubt i would adjust it much anyway, so ill try that tomorrow and see if it works!


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Nickbm3 said:


> Interesting, my understanding it was supposed to be adjustable while riding. I doubt i would adjust it much anyway, so ill try that tomorrow and see if it works!


It's possible to adjust it. If you stop and put a pretty strong grip on the knob, it will certainly turn. I don't know if it's "bad" to turn that knob when the air spring is charged with air, I know on the one I used, the volume adjuster knob was stiff to turn when aired up. I wouldn't characterize it as "on-the-fly" friendly like the TST adjustment is, but it's certainly something you could do during the course of a ride.

I just never had the inclination (while riding) to use the volume adjuster to change the ride characteristics rather than the TST Micro. YMMV.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

jeffj said:


> It's possible to adjust it. If you stop and put a pretty strong grip on the knob, it will certainly turn. I don't know if it's "bad" to turn that knob when the air spring is charged with air, I know on the one I used, the volume adjuster knob was stiff to turn when aired up. I wouldn't characterize it as "on-the-fly" friendly like the TST adjustment is, but it's certainly something you could do during the course of a ride.
> 
> I just never had the inclination (while riding) to use the volume adjuster to change the ride characteristics rather than the TST Micro. YMMV.


Pretty much better be wearing gloves and have a vice like grip from your hands to do so with the volume adjuster when pumped up. However, I found when I got caught in the rain, it was too slick to undo what I'd added after riding Doctors Park the day before, even with gloves on, and it rained pretty much every day in Crested Butte and Durango.

I can say for certain that the lock out on mine does not like to be popped into the off position for full travel again while riding. It sticks with my weight on the front fork while riding, if I lean over to undo it. Come to a stop, take your weight off the pedals and bike, and it pops into place easily for full travel again. It does go into lock out position easy enough while riding. YMMV. I don't consider this an XC racing fork myself... but it is a great Trail or All Mountain fork
.
Glad I bought this fork, the folks at Marzocchi have been great to work with.


----------



## Nickbm3 (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah the volume adjust is definitely a B!tch to turn, its much easier with gloves on! 

Another question, does the gold micro adjust knob affect the fork at all when the red dial is all the way in the "off" position? on the rockshox I had, the threshold adjust did have a small effect on the fork when the lockout dial was "off".


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Nickbm3 said:


> Yeah the volume adjust is definitely a B!tch to turn, its much easier with gloves on!
> 
> Another question, does the gold micro adjust knob affect the fork at all when the red dial is all the way in the "off" position? on the rockshox I had, the threshold adjust did have a small effect on the fork when the lockout dial was "off".


Maybe try it, let us know what you find, and get back to us with a post up here. I was having too much fun riding, once I got mine set up to my liking, to doodle around with it.


----------



## Nevada 29er (Nov 12, 2007)

cb76 said:


> I have the TST2 version of this fork and when I pull up on the handlebars to wheelie over a root it makes a clunking noise when it tops out. Is that to be expected? Also when I check for Headset play the right fork rocks and makes a clunking noise as well. Should I be alarmed by either of these?
> 
> Thanks,
> And sorry for the slight hijack.
> ...


My TST2 does the same thing, clunking noise when it tops out. Let me know what you find out from Marz. I removed the spacers to convert to 140 and changed the oil on mine.


----------



## Nickbm3 (Nov 10, 2010)

RandyBoy said:


> Maybe try it, let us know what you find, and get back to us with a post up here. I was having too much fun riding, once I got mine set up to my liking, to doodle around with it.


Gave it a shot, couldnt really tell a difference. I actually never seem to mess with the adjustments anymore, even flicking the red dial for lockout. Got it set up with a good air pressure, got the rebound dialed in enough, and now my bike is a whooooole lot more fun with all this travel! :thumbsup:


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

I was afraid I missed it, but Chainlove treated me right tonight! I just wish they had the Tapered one in white. Oh well, if the Yelli doesn't like it, the Leviathan will.


----------



## Magilla_Guerrilla (Jun 6, 2010)

Mine arrived today!

Now all I need is for my Ti frame to be completed......


----------



## dickt3030 (Dec 5, 2010)

When is it on CL again?


----------



## Mr.Moto (Jan 23, 2004)

Keep an eye on it somewhere around 9 and 10 PM Eastern time. I've seen it about that timeframe in the past. Don't know if it was just a coincidence.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

They're up now.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Yup but only the 15mm QR versions.


----------



## jallll (Dec 28, 2008)

buyed one 140 black... waitting for it.... i think that is posible to get a 120 mm white with straight tube i'll buy it too....


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

gregnash said:


> Yup but only the 15mm QR versions.


What other version would you want ???


----------



## mtengineer (Jan 25, 2011)

I picked up this fork last week on CL for my 29er HT build. I noticed that when I depress the fork there is a film of oil left on the piston, mainly the left. It builds up every time I depress the fork and has me wondering if I should exchange it for another one. I read it is an open oil bath design, does that mean the fork cannot be inverted? When I flip it I can gear the oil flowing around. It seems a little unreasonable that they would make a fork like that. My friend just but one of these forks on his trail bike and loves it. I want to use this fork but am just concerned I may have got a defective one ane need to exchange it with CL since they still have a lot of them. Anyone else have this thinking or heard of this issue?


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

gregnash said:


> Yup but only the 15mm QR versions.





keen said:


> What other version would you want ???


All of the Marzocchi 44 29er forks are 15QR.


----------



## joe_bloe (Nov 18, 2010)

mtengineer said:


> I picked up this fork last week on CL for my 29er HT build. I noticed that when I depress the fork there is a film of oil left on the piston, mainly the left. It builds up every time I depress the fork and has me wondering if I should exchange it for another one. I read it is an open oil bath design, does that mean the fork cannot be inverted? When I flip it I can gear the oil flowing around. It seems a little unreasonable that they would make a fork like that. My friend just but one of these forks on his trail bike and loves it. I want to use this fork but am just concerned I may have got a defective one ane need to exchange it with CL since they still have a lot of them. Anyone else have this thinking or heard of this issue?


They'll do that for a ride or two, then stop. If it continues after a few rides (not just depressing the fork by hand a few times) then maybe get worried.


----------



## crankwerks86 (Aug 21, 2011)

I've been waiting for the non-tapered version to show up for the last week and I missed it yesterday afternoon! I figured they'd post it again today but nothing since.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

I'd like some feedback on those running one of these on a Canfield Brothers Yelli Screamy. Are you running it at 120mm or 140mm? I know it's kind of new, but which version of the fork did you end up with? 1 1/2 tapered or 1 1/8 straight? How does it work out with the hard tail configuration on most trail rides?

Do you need or want the extra travel with the slackness in the front end? Does fork dive tighten up the steering a bit under hard braking and make the frame feel too fast or twitchy?


----------



## crankwerks86 (Aug 21, 2011)

On a side note, my non-tapered fork arrived from CL yesterday. Called up Bobby Acuna this morning and asked him some general questions about the fork. I know it was mentioned earlier in the thread, but he confirmed that all the CL/Dept of Goods,HucknRoll Micro ti's are good to go internally and are filled with the Spectro fork oil. Also interesting, is that the internals of the Micro Ti will be going into the new lineup of light weight 2012 29er forks Marzocchi will be introducing.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

RandyBoy said:


> I'd like some feedback on those running one of these on a Canfield Brothers Yelli Screamy.


I'm impressed with this fork, so far. Review based on my first ride here.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Nickbm3 said:


> Yeah the volume adjust is definitely a B!tch to turn, its much easier with gloves on!
> 
> Another question, does the gold micro adjust knob affect the fork at all when the red dial is all the way in the "off" position? on the rockshox I had, the threshold adjust did have a small effect on the fork when the lockout dial was "off".


According to FM, the little Micro ti gold knob has an effect on the low speed dampening or rebound.... see the thread about 'Yelli Forks" that he has a link to on page 3 of this thread. He has his set up at 140mm and is loving how well the fork tunes up and rides.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

*It's up again!!*

Hurry


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

DrDon said:


> Hurry


Did you order one?


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

No. I spend too much as is.


----------



## Nickbm3 (Nov 10, 2010)

Mine developed a knocking noise on top-out after a few rides, sent a video to marz and they suggested I stop riding it and send it in. They fully rebuilt it, replaced the top out spacer, and had it back to me within a week! Sucks to have to send in a brand new fork, but Marz handled it very well, I was impressed. Got it back in time for a trip to Northstar this past sunday, and man I love this fork! Handled jumps great, just eats up the landings, and put a big grin on my face through the chunky stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## crankwerks86 (Aug 21, 2011)

Forks are up now on CL. 19 Min left.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Nickbm3 said:


> Mine developed a knocking noise on top-out after a few rides, sent a video to marz and they suggested I stop riding it and send it in. They fully rebuilt it, replaced the top out spacer, and had it back to me within a week! Sucks to have to send in a brand new fork, but Marz handled it very well, I was impressed. Got it back in time for a trip to Northstar this past sunday, and man I love this fork! Handled jumps great, just eats up the landings, and put a big grin on my face through the chunky stuff! :thumbsup:


Were you riding the downhill tracks or the xc stuff? Bro-in-law and I did Emigrant Trail on Sunday in Truckee. Thinking about hitting up N* as I heard that it only costs to ride the lift, but you can get a "pass" that allows you to ride all the singletrack for free. Any idea?


----------



## Nickbm3 (Nov 10, 2010)

I did the $40 day lift pass. We did alot of the easier trails, and a few of the intermediate singletrack trails. It was LOADS of fun. Even the intermediate trails are pretty rough, they seem slower but more technical than some of the downhill jump runs. Im leary about doing the black diamond stuff yet, I broke my collarbone 3 months ago and the plate wont come out until next year, so I really cant afford a good fall. 

I do believe you can ride up and then come back down for free, they only check for the lower lift (they scan your pass), on the northstar website map you can probably ride in on the side trails like Tahoe Rim Trail or Fibreboard Freeway. If your going to do any of the main trails (even the greens) with some speed, i really recommend protective gear (arm/leg pads, FF helmet is a good idea too). Its pretty loose there and lots of sharp rocks of all sizes, if you go down it looks like an easy place to get hurt. 

Cant wait to go back!


----------



## Nickbm3 (Nov 10, 2010)

It's up on CL right now, 20 minutes left!


----------



## dbly (Aug 24, 2011)

*Anyone looking to swap tapered for Straight?*

I have a white 44 micro Ti 29er I got off chainlove a month ago or so ago for a build and I changed directions with my frame and am just looking to see if anyone has a tapered 44 that they would like to swap with my straight? Mine will work and I want the same fork (white) I just would probably prefer the tapered and the look is a little better with how it fits. If anyone is interested let me know and I can send Pics and we can figure it out. Just to be clear mine is brand new still in box and that is also what I am looking for. Thanks


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

Up again. I grabbed one for my upcoming Honzo build. Much cheaper than any other offering and since they have updated the internals, I couldn't resist. Black is beautiful. Tapered is great.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Get one. Very happy with mine!


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

looking good!


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

FM said:


> Get one. Very happy with mine!


Had to rep you just for the picture... Looks like a great area to ride that Yelli Screamy in. Any pics of the quality of the single track there?


----------



## Triaxtremec (May 21, 2011)

are the tapered ones all coming 100mm or larger? I really don't want to have to rebuild it the second I open the box.


----------



## kreater (Nov 11, 2004)

FM said:


> Get one. Very happy with mine!


Nice ride FM, but that view is stellar.......:thumbsup:


----------



## lancelot (May 24, 2006)

appleSSeed said:


> Up again. I grabbed one for my upcoming Honzo build. Much cheaper than any other offering and since they have updated the internals, I couldn't resist. Black is beautiful. Tapered is great.


Nice! I picked one up awhile back for a Honzo build also. Are you gonna try it at 140mm? :thumbsup:


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

lancelot said:


> Nice! I picked one up awhile back for a Honzo build also. Are you gonna try it at 140mm? :thumbsup:


No, I'm going to run it at 120mm. I saw on Kona's Facebook page that they recommend 120mm from a dude specifically asking about running it 140mm. Not because of breakage fears but because of geometry concerns.

I'm coming from riding a Kona Unit w/ a Niner carbon fork so 120mm of travel will be more than enough :thumbsup:

Did you get a spacer in your box? I haven't received the fork yet (obviously) but talked to Marzocchi support and they said there should be a spacer in the box.


----------



## crankwerks86 (Aug 21, 2011)

appleSSeed said:


> No, I'm going to run it at 120mm. I saw on Kona's Facebook page that they recommend 120mm from a dude specifically asking about running it 140mm. Not because of breakage fears but because of geometry concerns.
> 
> I'm coming from riding a Kona Unit w/ a Niner carbon fork so 120mm of travel will be more than enough :thumbsup:
> 
> Did you get a spacer in your box? I haven't received the fork yet (obviously) but talked to Marzocchi support and they said there should be a spacer in the box.


I'm pretty sure all the ones coming off of Chainlove are all preset at 120mm...mine is/was. And the spacer was included as well. Mine is on a Niner EMD HT and even though they recommend 100mm, I think I'll try it at 120mm. Never had to tear down a fork before and the unknown scares me.


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

^Awesome, thanks.

Never fear the unknown Jedi, knowledge of the unknown is one of the few things in life that is easily obtained and readily available. Well, knowledge of the unknown and herpes. I built up some wheels a while back and was always afraid to jump into that, but they turned out great.


----------



## crankwerks86 (Aug 21, 2011)

appleSSeed said:


> ^Awesome, thanks.
> 
> Never fear the unknown Jedi, knowledge of the unknown is one of the few things in life that is easily obtained and readily available. Well, knowledge of the unknown and herpes. I built up some wheels a while back and was always afraid to jump into that, but they turned out great.


The really sad part is, I was a bike mechanic for 5 years and never put a wrench to a suspension fork. The few times someone would come in needing service, we would always send it out. I never got the chance to do it myself because, working in a shop, I rarely had a fork/bike for longer than a year.

Wheelbuilding I get...spokes, rims, hubs, tension. But forks...all those valves and orings and johnson rods; it's like an automatic transmission.


----------



## lancelot (May 24, 2006)

appleSSeed said:


> No, I'm going to run it at 120mm. I saw on Kona's Facebook page that they recommend 120mm from a dude specifically asking about running it 140mm. Not because of breakage fears but because of geometry concerns.
> 
> I'm coming from riding a Kona Unit w/ a Niner carbon fork so 120mm of travel will be more than enough :thumbsup:
> 
> Did you get a spacer in your box? I haven't received the fork yet (obviously) but talked to Marzocchi support and they said there should be a spacer in the box.


Yeah I was the one that hit them up on Facebook. I'm sure the bike will be a little loose going uphill but I am definitely going to try it at 140 before dropping it to 120 just for kicks. My fork didn't come with the spacers but ordered a couple for $13ish shipped.


----------



## humanpackmule (Aug 3, 2010)

It's up again. 40 minutes left.
Grab one.


----------



## subspd (Jan 24, 2007)

Got one thanks!


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

Straight 1 1/8" or Tapered only? I think it's time for me to hunt one of these down...


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Jeepnut22 said:


> Straight 1 1/8" or Tapered only? I think it's time for me to hunt one of these down...


Chainlove has both.


----------



## subspd (Jan 24, 2007)

I got a white tapered 140mm.


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

I have a sickness....bought another one


----------



## yxan (Oct 3, 2008)

it is on right now.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

can I adapt one to a TREK 4300 and what is a good fork if you weigh 300. Thankyou!


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

jncarpenter said:


> I have a sickness....bought another one


Damn, beat me to it.


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 26, 2005)

RandyBoy said:


> Damn, beat me to it.


ahhhh...I keep missing this deal!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nickbm3 (Nov 10, 2010)

DeeZee said:


> ahhhh...I keep missing this deal!!!!!!!!


 keep your eyes pealed man, since its been up twice today it may be on again tonight


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

Landed a white 1 1/8th 120mm for my EMD build. Sweet!!


----------



## timbo337 (Apr 12, 2005)

I also grabbed a white 1 1/8th straight 120mm this morning. Now I need to get some 15mm wheels... haha


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

I got the tapered one. for my EMD9 build.

now figuring out what to do with my Marzocchi 2010 44 TST2 "29er" QR15 120mm, which I got from wheelworld. sigh......


----------



## joe_bloe (Nov 18, 2010)

Realslowww said:


> can I adapt one to a TREK 4300 and what is a good fork if you weigh 300. Thankyou!


A trek 4300 isn't a 29er, so no, you can't. This is a 29er fork. Suggest you take the question to the Suspension forum.


----------



## joe_bloe (Nov 18, 2010)

*Call Dept of Goods! 800-231-7837*



DeeZee said:


> ahhhh...I keep missing this deal!!!!!!!!


They'll often give you the deal off Chainlove even when it's not up on the page at that moment.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

boxedrn said:


> I got the tapered one. for my EMD9 build.
> 
> now figuring out what to do with my Marzocchi 2010 44 TST2 "29er" QR15 120mm, which I got from wheelworld. sigh......


What year frame is your EMD? anything pre hydroformed 2012 won't take a tapered steerer.


----------



## humanpackmule (Aug 3, 2010)

It's back up, 30 minutes to go.


----------



## smdubovsky (Apr 27, 2007)

I just bought one (and found this thread.) Did a quick read though this thread and noticed it said there were some problems w/ the 2010 (though supposedly fixed before shipped.) I've done a search but haven't found what the problems were. Anything I can check/keep an eye out for? Someone have a link to another thread?

Edit: Nix that request. Did a search here on mtbr and found them. Google wasn't finding them.
http://forums.mtbr.com/search.php?searchid=11185050


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

I just grabbed a Black 140 tapered. Now I just need an axle for my kings and i9s.
And a bike to put it on.


----------



## rodgerdodger (Mar 30, 2010)

I just picked up a black 140 for my new tracer 29. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## klydesdale (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks to all who posted about this deal. 

I was going to call Dept of Goods directly to ask for the deal (as joe bloe suggested) but I caught it up on Chainlove last night and ordered a white 120 mm. It's going to go on the Ventana El Rey I got on closeout earlier this year. The White Brothers Magic 29er I built the bike up with just doesn't play with the rear suspension as nicely as it could.

I really like all the Marzocchi forks I have/had on 26er bikes, (Z1 and Z2 Bombers, MX Comp/Pros, Marathons) but this is the first one I'll have on a 29er and I'm looking forward to seeing how it performs.


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

Check your PMs.



timbo337 said:


> I also grabbed a white 1 1/8th straight 120mm this morning. Now I need to get some 15mm wheels... haha


----------



## Ghengis65 (Aug 14, 2011)

Noob here. Can anyone tell me if this will fit on my 29" Giant S-XC2 wheels? Are these 15mm?


----------



## dbly (Aug 24, 2011)

I just did a quick google search and the S-xc2 that was used on the 2011 Talon's have a 15QR so that would work. If yours is a different model or year search the bike and in the specs read what diameter the hubs have for an axle its probably either 9mm or 15mm.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Ghengis65 said:


> Noob here. Can anyone tell me if this will fit on my 29" Giant S-XC2 wheels? Are these 15mm?


What bike? Talon 29er? Then yes, 15QR up front.


----------



## Ghengis65 (Aug 14, 2011)

Exactly. Talon 29er. Thanks eurospek.

Now I just need to wait for it to come up again....


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Ghengis65 said:


> Exactly. Talon 29er. Thanks eurospek.
> 
> Now I just need to wait for it to come up again....


Or use the Chat feature and order one one. That's what I do when I missed a Chainlove deal that hasn't sold out. Always works, and usually they give me upgraded shipping as well. :thumbsup:

Departmentofgoods.com | Help Center | Customer Support | Contact Us from Departmentofgoods.com


----------



## thesenator (Jul 26, 2007)

*Fwiw...*



appleSSeed said:


> No, I'm going to run it at 120mm. I saw on Kona's Facebook page that they recommend 120mm from a dude specifically asking about running it 140mm. Not because of breakage fears but because of geometry concerns.
> 
> I'm coming from riding a Kona Unit w/ a Niner carbon fork so 120mm of travel will be more than enough :thumbsup:
> 
> Did you get a spacer in your box? I haven't received the fork yet (obviously) but talked to Marzocchi support and they said there should be a spacer in the box.


I think I've read on here a few places that 20mm only changes head tube angle by one degree.

You'll never notice one degree. Unless, of course you ride two bikes that are otherwise identical back to back...probably not even then.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

thesenator said:


> You'll never notice one degree. Unless, of course you ride two bikes that are otherwise identical back to back...probably not even then.


I've always found 1 degree to be very noticable... kind of like going up or down 1 inch in your pants waistline. You might be happy with +/- 1, but you'd definitely notice the difference and have a preference.


----------



## thesenator (Jul 26, 2007)

*I don't believe it...*



FM said:


> I've always found 1 degree to be very noticable... kind of like going up or down 1 inch in your pants waistline. You might be happy with +/- 1, but you'd definitely notice the difference and have a preference.


Here's why. I've had a few bikes where the headtube was off by a degree, and I wouldn't have ever noticed except I measured. How many times have you got a new bike, rode it, and said "hey this head tube is off by a degree." Only to go home and measure it finding out your were correct?

In regard to your analogy, one degree and one inch have very little to do with each other. "One-hundred dollars" and "one dollar" are both dollars, AND both have the word "one" in them, but again, they have little to do with each other.

I am not saying that you won't an increase (or decrease) of one inch in suspension travel, but the post I was commenting on noted "geometry concerns."


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

thesenator said:


> H How many times have you got a new bike, rode it, and said "hey this head tube is off by a degree." Only to go home and measure it finding out your were correct?


I've never bought a bike that was off by one degree anywhere. Thankfully!

Sorry, but I have worked for a small custom frame builder where I could compare geometry on lots of bikes. Sometimes similar, sometimes different.

More relevant to this thread; is how many times I've swapped forks on a given frame to another fork wit more travel. I'd guess many MTBR members have done this many times... I've probably done it in the neighborhood of 20+ times personally, just on my own bikes. Just in the last 2 weeks I went from a Fox talas 120 fork to a marzocchi 140 micro ti, on my yelli screamy. Definitely noticeable changes to steering, seat angle and bar height.

Anytime you add 20mm of travel, (usually increasing a2c by 20mm), the effect to the handling will be very noticeable. This is why some people pay extra for travel adjust forks, right? Even changing from a zero-stack to an external headset can make a noticeble difference, in my experience.

Anyways, no need to debate. I am sure if you say *you *don't notice it, you don't... not true for everybody though.


----------



## thesenator (Jul 26, 2007)

*Still don't believe it...*



FM said:


> I've never bought a bike that was off by one degree anywhere. Thankfully!
> 
> Sorry, but I have worked for a small custom frame builder where I could compare geometry on lots of bikes. Sometimes similar, sometimes different.
> 
> ...


So you've measured all of the many bikes you've purchased? What brand and model device did you measure them with?

I don't care who you worked for, I still think you're full of beans! Sorry, but have probably bought on average a bike year since before suspension and disc brakes...

Since you work for a builder, this will be easy for you to prove. 
Go build two bikes that are identical except for the HTA (same travel), let people test-ride them, and see how many notice the 1 degree variance. Or you could simply tell the next person who rides one of your demo bikes that the bike is one degree different from what it is supposed to be, and after the ride ask them if they noticed unexpected with the handling.

Did you even read my post. WTF? I have already said that 20mm of travel is noticable :skep: Stay on topic, you weren't talking about travel, you were talking about how noticable one degree is...

20mm of travel changes the AC measurement by 20mm? Wow, I see now that you are genius! Did you perform that calculation on your iPhone?


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

thesenator said:


> Since you work for a builder, this will be easy for you to prove.
> Go build two bikes that are identical except for the HTA (same travel), let people test-ride them, and see how many notice the 1 degree variance. Or you could simply tell the next person who rides one of your demo bikes that the bike is one degree different from what it is supposed to be, and after the ride ask them if they noticed unexpected with the handling.


I've done something similar with an angled headset. It was noticeable.

Besides, that's different than the point you were trying to make before about HA being off by a degree without anything to compare it too. Without anything else to compare it to of course no one is going to be able to say if the frame is different from spec or not, but that doesn't mean they won't be able to say if the steering feels good or not.



thesenator said:


> 20mm of travel changes the AC measurement by 20mm? Wow, I see now that you are genius! Did you perform that calculation on your iPhone?


I believe he's accounting for switching fork models and brands in the process, as a Fox 120mm isn't the same a2c as a RS 120mm, etc


----------



## thesenator (Jul 26, 2007)

boomn said:


> I've done something similar with an angled headset. It was noticeable.
> 
> Besides, that's different than the point you were trying to make before about HA being off by a degree without anything to compare it too. Without anything else to compare it to of course no one is going to be able to say if the frame is different from spec or not, but that doesn't mean they won't be able to say if the steering feels good or not.
> 
> ...


Thats not what he said, but if you say so.

It is still my opinion that if you like (and are used to) your bike with a 69 degree HTA, changing it to 68 degrees will not make you dislike it, especialIy if you gain 20mm of travel in return.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

thesenator said:


> It is still my opinion that if you like (and are used to) your bike with a 69 degree HTA, changing it to 68 degrees will not make you dislike it, especialIy if you gain 20mm of travel in return.


Maybe, maybe not. If more is always better then why not 65deg and 200mm of travel 

Anyway, taller BB height and slacker STA are some of the other possible negatives.


----------



## thesenator (Jul 26, 2007)

boomn said:


> Maybe, maybe not. If more is always better then why not 65deg and 200mm of travel
> 
> Anyway, taller BB height and slacker STA are some of the other possible negatives.


Nowhere did I say "more is always better." You however, did.

Taller BB's and steeper STA's are some of the other posible POSITIVES.

"...why not 65deg and 200mm of travel?" The Turner DHR has a 63 degree HTA, and it's acceptable fork range is up to 201mm. So if you like going fast down hills, it would be pefect.

I said one degree and 20mm on a bike that has a 73/74 degree HTA to start with would be safely in the range of acceptable HTA's, even for a bike that is XC oriented. Even with 140mm fork, the bike's HTA cannot slack out to that of a AM/trail bike.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

thesenator said:


> Nowhere did I say "more is always better." You however, did.
> 
> Taller BB's and steeper STA's are some of the other posible POSITIVES.
> 
> ...


I know, I know. I was just trying to do my best davidcopperfield impression to add some levity. Anyway, I know you didn't say more is _always_ better but you did give a specific situation where you said more is without question better. That's all I was disagreeing with.

I didn't mean that taller BB or slacker STA can't be positives too depending on personal preference. I brought them up to illustrate other changes to the bike that can influence someone's opinion of the fork change besides HTA and travel that you had been mentioning.

The frame in question (appleSSeed's Honzo) _is_ an AM/trail bike and already has a 68 deg HTA with the stock 120mm fork.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

thesenator said:


> 20mm of travel changes the AC measurement by 20mm? Wow, I see now that you are genius! Did you perform that calculation on your iPhone?





boomn said:


> I believe he's accounting for switching fork models and brands in the process, as a Fox 120mm isn't the same a2c as a RS 120mm, etc


What he said 

*The senator.* No iPhone app required! There is no industry standard for fork lengths.
Fox Talas 120 : 520.8mm
Marzocchi Micro Ti 44 140: 546.5

So in this case, increasing travel by 20mm and switching brands increases your fork length by more than 20mm. You seem pretty keen to debate opinions, but the facts are available.
Also... you are right. MOST people could not tell the difference in +/- 1 degree head angle. My mother in law certainly couldn't. So don't feel bad.


----------



## thesenator (Jul 26, 2007)

FM said:


> What he said
> 
> *The senator.* No iPhone app required! There is no industry standard for fork lengths.
> Fox Talas 120 : 520.8mm
> ...


Go re-read your original quote. You didn't mention switching brands...

I am right. That wasn't so hard, was it?

Most people can't tell the difference and the rest only think they can tell the difference.

Go re-read your original quote. You didn't mention switching brands.

And your point comparing Fox and Marz??? A 140mm travel fork has a different AC than a 120mm fork? Again, good work Captain Obvious.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

thesenator said:


> I am right. That wasn't so hard, was it?


You are arguing with your self. Pretty good at it too, apparently.


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

This is supposed to be a post to inform people about a great deal on a good fork. Keep the GOOD VIBES flowing please!


----------



## Triaxtremec (May 21, 2011)

has this fork been on chainlove lately? I keep watching but hasn't seen it for awhile.


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

Triaxtremec said:


> has this fork been on chainlove lately? I keep watching but hasn't seen it for awhile.


I got mine 4 days ago and I saw it today around 1pm (PT).


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

How would anyone know if they would notice a 1* change in head tube angle by merely increasing/decreasing the fork travel so the head tube angle changed by 1*?

I ask this because the only way to know if you would notice is to ride a bike that's exactly the same except for a 1* different head tube angle and that's not the only thing that changes when you increase the travel on a fork. The bottom bracket height changes (both from the ground and relative to axle height), the seat tube angle changes, the wheelbase changes, and the head tube height changes, and I think all of those factors combined affect handling to some _degree _ 

I can't say for certain that I would notice 1* difference in headtube angle because I have never ridden two bikes where that was the only difference. But I have ridden a bike (with a Marz 44 TST2 in this instance) where the only thing that changed was the fork difference. One setup was very good, and the other was absolutely not acceptable to me.

I have ridden others with fork travel changes from 10mm to 40mm and could feel the difference in all of them.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

*Parking lot test*

Exactly.
Anyone with a fox talas 29 can adjust the fork from 95 to 120mm while riding, and see if they feel the difference in geometry. Cornering on smooth pavement would be the place to test this, as it would remove travel from the equation.


----------



## rodgerdodger (Mar 30, 2010)

I got mine today, it was supposed to be the taper 140, It looks like it is set to 120, anyone else notice this?

update... I think it just needs some air


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

FM said:


> Exactly.
> Anyone with a fox talas 29 can adjust the fork from 95 to 120mm while riding, and see if they feel the difference in geometry. Cornering on smooth pavement would be the place to test this, as it would remove travel from the equation.


Having not seen the Talas, can you tell me if the travel shifts from a lever on the handlebar, or do you have to adjust the travel from the fork itself?


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

It's on the fork. 

Sorry for the threadjacking.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

rodgerdodger said:


> I got mine today, it was supposed to be the taper 140, It looks like it is set to 120, anyone else notice this?
> 
> update... I think it just needs some air


Pump it up to maybe 65-70 psi if you weigh around 225# , ride it a bit up to the top of your favorite single track, air down as necessary to get about 30-35% sag. then be prepared for the plushest riding air 29'er fork around.

Marzocchi's don't seem to go by traditional amount of sag... you should be using most of your travel on almost every trail ride. I never cease to be amazed how little impact gets through to my wrists and shoulders on mine.


----------



## dickt3030 (Dec 5, 2010)

RandyBoy said:


> Pump it up to maybe 65-70 psi if you weigh around 225# , ride it a bit up to the top of your favorite single track, air down as necessary to get about 30-35% sag. then be prepared for the plushest riding air 29'er fork around.
> 
> Marzocchi's don't seem to go by traditional amount of sag... you should be using most of your travel on almost every trail ride. I never cease to be amazed how little impact gets through to my wrists and shoulders on mine.


I have the same problem, which i figured was low air pressure, but i cant find the valve to pump it up!! And there is no mention of its location in any of marzocchis manuals. Can someone direct me to its location? Forgive me if its right in front of my face...im a suspension newb.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

There is a thin cap on top of the volume adjuster on top of the right fork leg. Unscrew the cap, and the valve is under that cap.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

dickt3030 said:


> I have the same problem, which i figured was low air pressure, but i cant find the valve to pump it up!! And there is no mention of its location in any of marzocchis manuals. Can someone direct me to its location? Forgive me if its right in front of my face...im a suspension newb.


Right stanchion, silver knob unscrews counter clockwise. There will be a schraeder valve in there.


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

These are back up on Chainlove right now.


----------



## humanpackmule (Aug 3, 2010)

Yo it's back up.
ya got 27 minutes.


----------



## MattC555 (Mar 24, 2011)

Available right now


----------



## yeti360 (Apr 19, 2010)

would this work for yeti big top XL?


----------



## Dugs (Mar 5, 2007)

Woohoo, finally got one, don't know how many times I have missed it!


----------



## Triaxtremec (May 21, 2011)

damn you've got to be kidding me, I missed it again!


----------



## Nickbm3 (Nov 10, 2010)

Triaxtremec said:


> damn you've got to be kidding me, I missed it again!


Go hop on their live chat right now, since it was just up they may be able to help you, unless they sold out of course.


----------



## Triaxtremec (May 21, 2011)

just tried no luck, they are busy and I have to leave for a wedding rehearsal dinner. I guess I'll just have to try and catch it soon.


----------



## Nickbm3 (Nov 10, 2010)

Im sure you have some kind of phone with a web browser, just bring up chainlove and leave it... check frequently like the rest of us chainlove addicts! :thumbsup: Or for iphone they have an ODAT tracker, its a couple minutes behind for chainlove, but still useful! Good luck, this fork is worth it!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Try setting up an email or SMS alert on Cleansnipe.


----------



## timbo337 (Apr 12, 2005)

For android phones, there is the free app DealDroid, which is like Cleansnipe but for phones.

I bought one off chainlove last Friday and it showed up last night. Did anyone else's fork come with some oil on the legs? This doesn't seem normal...


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

timbo337 said:


> For android phones, there is the free app DealDroid, which is like Cleansnipe but for phones.
> 
> I bought one off chainlove last Friday and it showed up last night. Did anyone else's fork come with some oil on the legs? This doesn't seem normal...


Completely normal, in this case. Marzocchi went through all of these to bring them up to better than 2011 stock specs, serviced here in America. Just wipe it off, plan on the stanchions to ooze some excess on the first 2 or 3 rides, just wipe and wash it off and it should be fine by the 4th or 5th ride you go on.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

I have been riding the heck out of mine since getting it in July at 120mm, very impressed with how tunable this fork is for a 29'er. Don't be afraid to experiment with pressure, with your volume adjuster and with the micro ti feature for low speed compression adjustment. Very glad I got one of these forks.

I find the fork is in it's element when set with 30% or slightly more sag, for how I ride. YMMV if you go big air or huck some gnarly stuff. Just keep in mind, it is a XC / all Mountain fork, nothing more.


----------



## Fuze911 (Aug 5, 2009)

Just got one off Chainlove this afternoon! Cannot wait to ride this fork!


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

I just received mine. The office bouncy test passed with flying colors. Now I need a frame to strap it to. Thinking Milkmoney
My 140 did not come with the travel spacers. Is it suppose to come with them?


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

sikocycles said:


> I just received mine. The office bouncy test passed with flying colors. Now I need a frame to strap it to. Thinking Milkmoney
> My 140 did not come with the travel spacers. Is it suppose to come with them?


Nope... no spacers on the tapered steerer model setup at 140mm... the straight tubed steerer comes set at 120mm and does have the spacers.


----------



## subspd (Jan 24, 2007)

I thought the "spacers" are an internal thing where they are just flipped or something.


----------



## dvo1 (May 28, 2006)

It finally came up again, got one on order.


----------



## wedge (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 26, 2005)

RandyBoy said:


> Nope... no spacers on the tapered steerer model setup at 140mm... the straight tubed steerer comes set at 120mm and does have the spacers.


Can you remove them and drop the travel to 100mm? Sorry if this question has been answered


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

DeeZee said:


> Can you remove them and drop the travel to 100mm? Sorry if this question has been answered


You can get it down to 100mm, or even 80mm, but you have to add spacers to do so. The spacers limit how far the fork extends


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 26, 2005)

boomn said:


> You can get it down to 100mm, or even 80mm, but you have to add spacers to do so. The spacers limit how far the fork extends


LOL! Thanks.....yes add spacers.......


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

thesenator said:


> Here's why. I've had a few bikes where the headtube was off by a degree, and I wouldn't have ever noticed except I measured. How many times have you got a new bike, rode it, and said "hey this head tube is off by a degree." Only to go home and measure it finding out your were correct?
> 
> In regard to your analogy, one degree and one inch have very little to do with each other. "One-hundred dollars" and "one dollar" are both dollars, AND both have the word "one" in them, but again, they have little to do with each other.
> 
> I am not saying that you won't an increase (or decrease) of one inch in suspension travel, but the post I was commenting on noted "geometry concerns."


I agree with this 100%. It is amazing for all the talk given about geometry numbers, how varied they can be from one bike to the next. I have actually gone into bike shops and measured the head and seat angles on GT, specialized and Trek bikes and they vary. In some cases, they are close to what was stated. Some GT bikes were off by 2 degreed at the head. On the Turner forum, a guy had a bike that was off a degree and Turner said it was within specs. Yet manufactures talk about the benefits of going from a 69.5 to a 69 degree head tube like we are supposed to be impressed. And we are because we are stupid sheep (I included myself in this!) that lap this stuff up. Heck, sag plays a bigger role than anything.


----------



## White & Nerdy (Jul 26, 2011)

Okay, time for my noob question of the day. Is this fork a good choice for a XC hard tail. Say for an El Mariachi or maybe a Karate Monkey or is this more of an all mountain type of fork?


----------



## JoshM (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone from Canada get one of these forks off Chainlove yet? I don't see Marz on the list of products they won't ship outside the US, so it should be good to go.


----------



## Mr.Moto (Jan 23, 2004)

Up on CL again for another 5 minutes


----------



## themacsmith (Apr 26, 2010)

By looking at the posted product Picts it looks like the black one has a tapered steer tube, but the white one is straight. Can anyone confirm this observation?
Are there any other spec differences between the two? I dont think they listed different specs. Again I noticed the black comes as a 140 (adj) and the white as a 120 (adj I assume).


----------



## Triaxtremec (May 21, 2011)

timbo337 said:


> For android phones, there is the free app DealDroid, which is like Cleansnipe but for phones.
> 
> I bought one off last Friday and it showed up last night. Did anyone else's fork come with some oil on the legs? This doesn't seem normal...


Thanks to timbo337 and Nickbm for the droid alert advice, it paid off and I got one today!


----------



## timbo337 (Apr 12, 2005)

themacsmith said:


> By looking at the posted product Picts it looks like the black one has a tapered steer tube, but the white one is straight. Can anyone confirm this observation?
> Are there any other spec differences between the two? I dont think they listed different specs. Again I noticed the black comes as a 140 (adj) and the white as a 120 (adj I assume).


I ordered the white 120 and it has a straight steerer tube (what I expected). It includes the spacers to adjust to 100mm (haven't done that yet). I can only assume the "tpr" means tapered for the other two (140mm) you can select when ordering off chainlove. I believe there are white and black versions of the tapered 140mm variant available.



Triaxtremec said:


> Thanks to timbo337 and Nickbm for the droid alert advice, it paid off and I got one today!


Word, that's how got mine, was at work and randomly checked my phone and ran to the computer to order!


----------



## Triaxtremec (May 21, 2011)

same thing happened today! Came back from lunch, checked the phone there it was. Ran to the office and ordered it up!


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

just installed mine today, and she's a beaut!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

themacsmith said:


> By looking at the posted product Picts it looks like the black one has a tapered steer tube, but the white one is straight. Can anyone confirm this observation?
> Are there any other spec differences between the two? I dont think they listed different specs. Again I noticed the black comes as a 140 (adj) and the white as a 120 (adj I assume).


I don't know what combinations they're currently offering, but color is just that - color. When I bought mine a month ago, I got a 140 tapered in white.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Of the currently available options the white is indeed the non-tapered version and the black is the tapered


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

Alright I received my fork, 140mm tapered, yesterday and I need to know how to tear into it to put a spacer in. I did a search and come up with 200 threads that are different then the rebuild links in this thread that are completely non-functional for me. I am quite sure that my frame, '11 GF Mamba, will disagree with this fork set 140mm. Even though I will have a lot of work (new front hub, lower headset cup, travel reduction) to do to get this fork on my bike I went with tapered so I can move the fork over when I get my "AM" HT frame. Any help would be greatly appreciated and damn this thread for making spend even more money on my bike.


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

I found a thread entitled " Marzocchi 44 Revisited" and according to the schematic in the thread I am going to guess that that assembly part #42 or 43 are the spacers. It seems like that's where they would be. A key to the schematic would be great. Maybe I will just send it in because I will have Jeffw-13's initial luck if I tear into it. Unless someone around the Fresno, CA area wouldn't mind walking me through it. I'll bring beer, btw :thumbsup:.


----------



## MyMilkExpired (Nov 1, 2010)

NM its the 26er.... ugh


----------



## joe_bloe (Nov 18, 2010)

MyMilkExpired said:


> NM its the 26er.... ugh


And it's a different fork -- it's not the Micro Ti, it's the RC3 Evo damper.


----------



## MyMilkExpired (Nov 1, 2010)

joe_bloe said:


> And it's a different fork -- it's not the Micro Ti, it's the RC3 Evo damper.


I know. I got all excited for you guys and then dropped the ball. :madman:


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

I got my fork installed yesterday and did some riding around on it today. Anyone have any tuning tips? I'm 180-185 pounds. Dont know what to do with the rebound or the knob on the top right. My left (lockout?) knob is sort of hard to turn (not smooth) so I dunno what to do about that. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

I posted my tuning discoveries in this thread.

Basically: I weigh 175, and am running 43psi, Red TST lever (left side) fully engaged with the gold threshold knob 1 turn in from fully backed out, volume adjust (right side) is 3 clicks in from fully backed out, rebound (bottom) is set 3 clicks in from full fast. Using the TST as low-speed compression damping seems key to creating some mid-stroke support without jacking up the air pressure.

I still haven't gotten the last 15mm of travel, which is good for the way I ride.


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

Thx man


----------



## dcmielec (Jun 11, 2010)

this is probably a little to much travel for my Motobecane Fantom Pro?


----------



## subspd (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## joe_bloe (Nov 18, 2010)

*If you have it set to 120mm, you should be fine*



dcmielec said:


> this is probably a little to much travel for my Motobecane Fantom Pro?


I don't think you'd have a problem running this fork at 120mm on the Fantom 29er. You're generally OK going up 20mm in travel on a fork.


----------



## subspd (Jan 24, 2007)

I think that frame was originally designed for an 80mm fork though it memory serves me right. 

Anyone want to sell their 140mm tapered 15mm fork? Mine was lost in shipping! And chain love says they are out of them...


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

subspd said:


> I think that frame was originally designed for an 80mm fork though it memory serves me right.
> 
> Anyone want to sell their 140mm tapered 15mm fork? Mine was lost in shipping! And chain love says they are out of them...


check your inbox


----------



## subspd (Jan 24, 2007)

Check yours


----------



## cm374 (Dec 19, 2008)

I had mine set up at 120 on a frame designed around 100mm and didn't like how it handled on technical climbing. I'm getting mine warrantied for a click in the rebound stroke so I'm having them install the travel reducer spacer while they're at it. This fork is probably overkill for a 100 mm bike but I intend to buy a bigger travel frame in the future and the versatility of the fork was a definite selling point. It really depends on your preference whether or not you'll like the way the bike handles with the extra travel. The descending was nice, but tech climbing felt slow and sloppy at 120.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

cm374 said:


> I had mine set up at 120 on a frame designed around 100mm and didn't like how it handled on technical climbing. I'm getting mine warrantied for a click in the rebound stroke so I'm having them install the travel reducer spacer while they're at it. This fork is probably overkill for a 100 mm bike but I intend to buy a bigger travel frame in the future and the versatility of the fork was a definite selling point. It really depends on your preference whether or not you'll like the way the bike handles with the extra travel. The descending was nice, but tech climbing felt slow and sloppy at 120.


It's a great 100mm fork.

When I first got my TST2 version of the 44, it was set at 120mm and I had it on a bike designed for 100mm. I didn't like it for the same reason you stated. I had the spacer installed to get it to 100mm and it has been excellent.

I also had a Micro Ti 44 on the same bike for a couple months set at 100mm and loved it (even more). It's good no matter what length you have it at, so long as it matches your frame's geometry.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

If anyone wants a white non tapered one set @ 120mm, get with me. It has one ride on it.


----------



## subspd (Jan 24, 2007)

Why sell it? I have noticed a few guys selling them after only a couple of rides, reason?


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

subspd said:


> Why sell it? I have noticed a few guys selling them after only a couple of rides, reason?


I'm selling because I ordered another one thats tapered since I have to change lower headsets to run my niner tapered fork on my yelli.

If I don't sell it, then I'm going to put it on my lenz.


----------



## klydesdale (Feb 6, 2005)

cm374 said:


> I had mine set up at 120 on a frame designed around 100mm and didn't like how it handled on technical climbing. I'm getting mine warrantied for a click in the rebound stroke so I'm having them install the travel reducer spacer while they're at it. This fork is probably overkill for a 100 mm bike but I intend to buy a bigger travel frame in the future and the versatility of the fork was a definite selling point. It really depends on your preference whether or not you'll like the way the bike handles with the extra travel. The descending was nice, but tech climbing felt slow and sloppy at 120.


After all the rain we had this week, I finally got to test out my 120 mm 44 Micro Ti on some technical climbs today and actually think my El Rey climbs better with it than with the 100mm White Brothers Magic 29 that was on it previously. The smoothness of the Marzocchi is a much better match for the Ventana rear suspension too.










It climbs well enough that I'm considering getting the rockers to increase the rear travel to 5 inches.


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

That is one awesome bike! Klydesdale, I'd be curious as to how the fork will hold up to time with you riding it? How much do you weigh? 
Wish I could have gotten my hands on one when they were on chainlove. 
How much does your bike weigh? 
I'm diggin the new design on the 2012 frames.


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

*It's up right now*

On chainlove.com, 3 models and 12 forks to chose from. 27 mins left.


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

Can I drop it from 140 to 120 myself or does that have to be done in the shop?
I want the black tapered in 120 and it only lists 140.


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

Here is a how to on changing the travel: http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/marzocchi-44-travel-change-589331.html


----------



## klydesdale (Feb 6, 2005)

Bunyan said:


> That is one awesome bike! Klydesdale, I'd be curious as to how the fork will hold up to time with you riding it? How much do you weigh?
> Wish I could have gotten my hands on one when they were on chainlove.
> How much does your bike weigh?
> I'm diggin the new design on the 2012 frames.


I'm about 250 lbs. If this Marzocchi holds up like my Z1 and Z2 Bombers have, I'll be quite happy. The El Rey is 31 lbs 9 oz on my Rapala fish scale.

If you really want one of these forks, try contacting Dept of Goods directly and ask for the deal like suggested earlier in this thread.


----------



## good4nothing (Aug 14, 2009)

OneBadWagon said:


> I'm selling because I ordered another one thats tapered since I have to change lower headsets to run my niner tapered fork on my yelli.
> 
> If I don't sell it, then I'm going to put it on my lenz.


I have an extra tapered upper for the 44 if you just want to swap it out and save the hastle of dealing with unloading the first fork.


----------



## ljracer (Nov 6, 2009)

Can the lockout be engaged/disengaged on the fly while riding? I saw someone reporting coming to a full stop to turn it off. That's a deal killer for racing.

thanks!


----------



## mtengineer (Jan 25, 2011)

So just installed my Marz on my Motobecane Fantom 29 and am trying to figure out where to set my air pressure. I am about 175 lbs and ride pretty hard, mainly long climbs and steep descents, drops, logs, etc. I usually ride my Stumpy EVO with the Fox fork set around 90 psi. The manual said 35-50 psi for my weight but with 50 psi, the Vol Adjust about midway, the LockOut turn off, and rebound in the middle it feels a like theres about 40% sag. What are most people running as far as pressure and settings?


----------



## good4nothing (Aug 14, 2009)

ljracer said:


> Can the lockout be engaged/disengaged on the fly while riding? I saw someone reporting coming to a full stop to turn it off. That's a deal killer for racing.
> 
> thanks!


works fine on the fly.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

mtengineer said:


> So just installed my Marz on my Motobecane Fantom 29 and am trying to figure out where to set my air pressure. I am about 175 lbs and ride pretty hard, mainly long climbs and steep descents, drops, logs, etc. I usually ride my Stumpy EVO with the Fox fork set around 90 psi. The manual said 35-50 psi for my weight but with 50 psi, the Vol Adjust about midway, the LockOut turn off, and rebound in the middle it feels a like theres about 40% sag. What are most people running as far as pressure and settings?


Add 10 psi, up to 60 psi, and back it down slowly until you find where you like it... alternately, turn in /.tighten up the volume adjuster 4, 6, 8 clicks (1/2 turn per click) to firm it up and make it more progressive and less linear. Always open up /unscrew the volume adjuster to zero before setting the air pressure.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

mtengineer said:


> The manual said 35-50 psi for my weight but with 50 psi, the Vol Adjust about midway, the LockOut turn off, and rebound in the middle it feels a like theres about 40% sag. What are most people running as far as pressure and settings?


Id start at 45psi and the volume adjuster cranked most all the way in (harder), no TST.

Elsewhere / earlier I had suggested using some TST to create low-speed compression... I found this wasn't ideal at high speeds, so I called Ronnie at Marz USA yesterday to get some tuning tips. He suggested not running TST for compression damping, and using more volume adjust instead, to hold the fork up higher in travel. I tried that last night, and it feels much better. Plus then the TST is free to be used as lock-out for climbing.

I had kept the volume adjuster mostly backed out previously, since I was not getting full travel. Ronnie says there is a bottom-out bumper in the fork (in the volume adjust side) that can be trimmed down, to make achieving full travel easier.. but he suggested this was a last resort or should be trimmed sparingly. You can also add oil (like 20cc) to that side to make it more progressive. So there's a lot of fine tuning that can be done.

I got 5 minutes on a Fox float 34 last night, and I can't say it was mind-blowingly better or different than the 44 micro ti. Marzocchi is definitely back in my opinion.


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

Mine is still in the wrapper but when i turn the fork upside down i can hear the oil inside flowing down, is it normal..it sounds to me like there is not enuf oil inside the stanchion though...any of u has the ssme thing?


----------



## metelhead (Jun 1, 2008)

mojak said:


> Mine is still in the wrapper but when i turn the fork upside down i can hear the oil inside flowing down, is it normal..it sounds to me like there is not enuf oil inside the stanchion though...any of u has the ssme thing?


Better send it to me for inspection specifically if its taper steer:thumbsup:


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

mojak said:


> Mine is still in the wrapper but when i turn the fork upside down i can hear the oil inside flowing down, is it normal..it sounds to me like there is not enuf oil inside the stanchion though...any of u has the ssme thing?


It's an open bath...nothing surprising there.


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

metelhead said:


> Better send it to me for inspection specifically if its taper steer:thumbsup:


its taper alrite...if u send me $600 i will send it to ya 1st thing in the morning...


----------



## metelhead (Jun 1, 2008)

mojak said:


> its taper alrite...if u send me $600 i will send it to ya 1st thing in the morning...


$349...based on your description


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

jncarpenter said:


> It's an open bath...nothing surprising there.


Thanks JnC...i thought its not normal that's all...

Metelhead...it was $349 when i bought it but since its up to me, take it or leave it...hahaha...while waiting for my frame to be ready, i see more and more pics n reviews of the new Fox 34 and im afraid my head might get turn by it...


----------



## mtengineer (Jan 25, 2011)

RandyBoy said:


> Always open up /unscrew the volume adjuster to zero before setting the air pressure.


Does that mean turning it towards soft or hard?


----------



## Fuze911 (Aug 5, 2009)

Just took the Marz 44 ti set at 140mm through its pases on its first ride through some techi single track on my Rocky Mountain Altitude 29! What a treat it was. I understand why people say it "smooth as butter" My past two forks have been RS Rebas. One a Race model the other a RLT but this fork is just plain SMOOTH.

It needs more fine tuning though because i didnt use about 15% of its travel even on the couple drops i hit. I did have to air it down some durring the ride because i had too much pressure in it and wasnt using abou 50% of its travel. Airing it down just a touch made a HUGE difference. So im assuming i just need to keep riding and keep fine tuning until its perfect. 

Based on this first ride though, im really happy with this fork already. PLUS, It has more tire clearance and adjustability then the Reba and its just plain silky smooth in its travel.


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

Everytime i tot of getting the fox 34 for my frame you pepple came out with good reviews on this fork...i think now if i were to get the fox 34 it will purely be base on looks than performance...


----------



## Fuze911 (Aug 5, 2009)

Also forgot to mention...Im impressed with the knobs and finish on this fork. It even has a brake line holder that uses two small alen key bolts and a plastic bracket to hold the brake line to the fork. A nice touch if you ask me. 

As for the knobs, coming from the Rockshox stuff, they all make a "click". I don't have to turn, count and think to myself if i just did a full turn or a half turn. Minus the "gate" knob, they all turn smooth and click when turned.

:thumbsup:


----------



## subspd (Jan 24, 2007)

Its on CL right now again...


----------



## boudreaux_45 (May 8, 2006)

I ordered two of these and decided not to use the other one so I have for sale a new tapered 140mm white for sale if anybody wants it. It is NIB.


----------



## Wildebeast (Apr 5, 2011)

Up on Chainlove right now.


----------



## TBMD9er (May 22, 2009)

*Hub confusion, please help*

I was finally able to grab one of these forks from ChainLove, the 120 mm non-tapered. 
I've been shopping for a front hub for the110mm x 15mm QR, but most of the 15mm hubs I'm seeing are spaced at 100mm

Hope Pro 2 EVO QR15 Front Disc Hub: 
Key Information
f/r: front
•	axle: 15x100mm thru-axle
•	hole: 32h or 36h

SRAM X.9 Hub 2011

Features: 
•	Lightweight - machined to remove excess grams 
•	Precision Cartridge Bearings mean low friction and long life in MTB conditions 
•	In-house measured weight is 176g (Front 15x100mm), 377g (Rear 12x135mm)

What am I missing?, are only the 20mm Thru axles 110mm?
thanks


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

TBMD9er said:


> What am I missing?, are only the 20mm Thru axles 110mm?
> thanks


Yes. 15mm hubs are 100mm, 20mm hubs are 110.

FWIW I really suggest going with a convertible front hub, the more convertible the better. There are lots of hubs showing up that are convertible between 15mm and QR, but why not get something that can do 20mm too just in case. Hope Pro 2 covers all those standards. DMR makes a cheaper 20mm hub that is convertible down to 15mm but you have to buy the 15mm parts seperately and the total could come out close to the price of a Hope


----------



## TBMD9er (May 22, 2009)

*Thanks Boomn*

What was confusing me was the info on the HucknRoll website.

Tech Specs: Marzocchi 44 Micro Ti Fork - 29in - 2010
Wheel Size: 29in 
Steer Tube Diameter: 1.125in 
Stanchion Diameter: 32mm 
Spring Type: Titanium coil 
Damper: Open oil bath 
Travel: 120mm adjustable 
Adjustability: Micro-adjust compression threshold, rebound 
Lockout: Yes 
*Axle: 110mm x 15mm QR *
Weight: 4lb 3oz (1899g) 
Recommended Use: XC, all-mountain 
Manufacturer Warranty: 2 Years


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Admittedly deals not details are their specialty. Not the first time I've seen things mislabeled on their site


----------



## MyMilkExpired (Nov 1, 2010)

Its actually back on there now. Only 10!


----------



## metelhead (Jun 1, 2008)

Yep- up now...just got one!


----------



## yxan (Oct 3, 2008)

all i can say is buy the fork if you need one, it rides so nice and is so super plush.


----------



## 2old2mtbike (Nov 9, 2009)

On now 17 minutes left.


----------



## themacsmith (Apr 26, 2010)

*Up now till ~9:30*

I'm still on the fence about getting one to replace my 100mm Recon on my new Scott Scale Elite. Would it be worth the effort? I would also have to replace my hubs too right? I think I have 9mm QR.


----------



## metelhead (Jun 1, 2008)

Not sure if it's worth all that unless you score on the bst a wheelset.... But I have an oem 44 tst2 (which is the ugly sister compared to this one)... However I like it soo much better than my fox rlc fit...today I picked one of these for my 429


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

themacsmith said:


> I'm still on the fence about getting one to replace my 100mm Recon on my new Scott Scale Elite. Would it be worth the effort? I would also have to replace my hubs too right? I think I have 9mm QR.


Recon silver or gold?


----------



## themacsmith (Apr 26, 2010)

OneBadWagon said:


> Recon silver or gold?


Gold. I have not actually rode it yet, just got it this week and making some basic mods to it (grips, bar ends, pedals, etc). I still riding my '10 Sette Razo until I'm completely ready.


----------



## dbly (Aug 24, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how I can tell if a 2010 Marz Micro Ti has had the upgraded internals without pulling it apart? Can you smell the original oil (I read it smelt like fish oil)? Or is there any other noticeable difference? I have a new black one off CL and someone wants to swap a white one that is also a 2010 but it came new on his WFO that he got last year and it would be nice to know if it had been upgraded because I know mine has. Thanks for any help.


----------



## metelhead (Jun 1, 2008)

Ok- total N00b question here.....but the manual sux- but how do you add air to the fork?.....I assume its under the 'AIR+' cap, but how do you get the cap off?


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

Unscrew by turning counter clockwise


----------



## metelhead (Jun 1, 2008)

OneBadWagon said:


> Unscrew by turning counter clockwise


Thank you...I know it had to be simple...but man thats not easily to turn with my fat fingers!


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

In case you don't know or didn't catch it, it was noted earlier in the thread that when you add air to the micro ti fork you need to turn the volume adjuster all the way off (- neg ).


----------



## cm374 (Dec 19, 2008)

beer_coffee_water said:


> In case you don't know or didn't catch it, it was noted earlier in the thread that when you add air to the micro ti fork you need to turn the volume adjuster all the way off (- neg ).


I've seen this posted several times, why exactly is this the case? I haven't really noticed a difference either way so if someone could let me know that'd be great.


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

cm374 said:


> I've seen this posted several times, why exactly is this the case? I haven't really noticed a difference either way so if someone could let me know that'd be great.


That's not completely accurate. You need to deflate the chamber, set the knob where you want it, and then inflate to proper psi/sag. If you adjust the knob when the chamber is pressurized, it is more difficult to turn...additionally, it will vary the psi accordingly.


----------



## mattgVT (Nov 9, 2010)

*Now*

It's up on Chainlove again. Just nabbed one.


----------



## themacsmith (Apr 26, 2010)

Up Again until ~ 1:10p ETS


----------



## metelhead (Jun 1, 2008)

BTW- I weighted my 44/140mm 15Q taper steerer full length 2066g prettttty nicce


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

Just picked one up from CL and now all I need a Honzo frame to put it on.


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

On right now for another 5min

Chainlove.com: Marzocchi 44 Micro Ti Fork - $349.49 - 50% off


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

ak_cowboy said:


> On right now for another 5min
> 
> Chainlove.com: Marzocchi 44 Micro Ti Fork - $349.49 - 50% off


That was the 26" version, but good looking out.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Back up on Chainlove!!! And go.


----------



## hondachevy (Jun 30, 2009)

I just got one this morning. All I need is a frame for it! 

Tracer 29 or a RIP9???


----------



## dynamicz (Sep 14, 2007)

hondachevy said:


> I just got one this morning. All I need is a frame for it!
> 
> Tracer 29 or a RIP9???


Own T29, rode both. Can't go wrong on either.


----------



## lancelot (May 24, 2006)

Still have a couple of brand new returned forks on Geartrade for cheap!


----------



## Triaxtremec (May 21, 2011)

once installed how do you go about cutting off the excess?


----------



## padrefan1982 (Mar 2, 2005)

hondachevy said:


> I just got one this morning. All I need is a frame for it!
> 
> Tracer 29 or a RIP9???


I did the reverse-- picked up a T29, and then found a great deal on a 44.

Speedgoat had a great deal for new '11s recently (where I got mine) They're on closeout over there-- I think getting rid of all their Intense inventory. I have no time on a RIP, but based on my two short rides on the T29... its real winner in my book!


----------



## JoshM (Apr 3, 2010)

Triaxtremec said:


> once installed how do you go about cutting off the excess?


If you are talking about the excess steertube that is above the stem once installed, you mark it with a marker and then cut with a tube cutter.


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

Triaxtremec said:


> once installed how do you go about cutting off the excess?


Pipe cutter & a rat tail file to finish. :thumbsup:


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

jncarpenter said:


> Pipe cutter & a rat tail file to finish. :thumbsup :


Sawzall and a bastard file.


----------



## Ottoreni (Jan 27, 2004)

*New Wheel to go with your New Fork?*

I have a new wheel to go with your new fork. It was planned for a build that is not going to happen now.

Chub Hub 15mm thru axle hub (32 hole)

More details here .... ******* New 2012 Reba RL 29er Fork * Tapered Steerer Tube * 15mm Maxle Lite ***** New Mavic TN719 / 15mm Chub Hub 29er Front Wheel ****** - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories=

Asking 145 shipped to you.

On Universal's wheel builder it comes out close to $300..

PM if interested.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Really bro?


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Ottoreni said:


> I have a new wheel to go with your new fork. It was planned for a build that is not going to happen now.
> 
> Chub Hub 15mm thru axle hub (32 hole)
> 
> ...


Ah, thanks, but I've got a Hadley hub wheel set up at 15mm already, although I do have a 9mm Hadley through axle that will go on a QR type 29'er fork for sale. It won't fit on a Marz, but there's plenty of Manitou's and Reba's out there it would fit.
PM me if interested. I had my ad dissapear yesterday somehow while trying to edit it. I tried to hiighlight my ad, and poof, the whole ad was gone.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

eurospek said:


> Really bro?


Not sure who this is in response to?


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 26, 2005)

RandyBoy said:


> Ah, thanks, but I've got a Hadley hub wheel set up at 15mm already, although I do have a 9mm Hadley through axle that will go on a QR type 29'er fork for sale. It won't fit on a Marz, but there's plenty of Manitou's and Reba's out there it would fit.
> PM me if interested. I had my ad dissapear yesterday somehow while trying to edit it. I tried to hiighlight my ad, and poof, the whole ad was gone.


Randy I think you can get a 15mm axle for that 9mm hub....

Hadley QR15 Front Hub Conversion Kit from BikeBling.com

unless you have the older model


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

DeeZee said:


> Randy I think you can get a 15mm axle for that 9mm hub....
> 
> Hadley QR15 Front Hub Conversion Kit from BikeBling.com
> 
> unless you have the older model


Thanks! +Rep sent your way.


----------



## pawletzki (Aug 25, 2011)

back up on chainlove!


----------



## Ottoreni (Jan 27, 2004)

*Price Drop?*

The way these have been selling the last few times I have seen them, I think a price drop may be coming soon.

Will it be 339, 329, 309 or 299?


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Ottoreni said:


> The way these have been selling the last few times I have seen them, I think a price drop may be coming soon.
> 
> Will it be 339, 329, 309 or 299?


If that's true, I just spent $20,40, or $50 too much. I don't think it's gonna happen, they keep selling at this price just fine. Mine should arrive UPS in another hour or two, today.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Rode it today , set at 140mm, and this one took 60 psi to get the sag set correctly. So I now run 2 of these Micro Ti forks. Like Buttah.


----------



## dbly (Aug 24, 2011)

Randy - If you don't mind me asking how much do you weigh? I weigh around 215 geared up and I had to dial mine down to around 55/57 psi (my pump gauge isn't that great) to get the recommended sag and a plush ride. The problem now is, my RP23 doesn't seem to match the plush feel I'm getting up front and now a rear upgrade is inevitable.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

dbly said:


> Randy - If you don't mind me asking how much do you weigh? I weigh around 215 geared up and I had to dial mine down to around 55/57 psi (my pump gauge isn't that great) to get the recommended sag and a plush ride. The problem now is, my RP23 doesn't seem to match the plush feel I'm getting up front and now a rear upgrade is inevitable.


Funny you should ask, went on the scale this morning, and, uh... I've not been riding enough... I'm up to 233. jeffj weighs about 270, he runs his as a 100mm fork, yet he says he runs 55 pounds pressure.

Yeah, the RP23 is going to be a weak link... I was thinking the same thing, I might have to look into something coil and oil to feel "right" with that Marz front end.

Don't worry about the pressure too much.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

What are you riding these forks on Randy, WFO and.....? BTW, what size WFO and what wheelbase? 


RandyBoy said:


> Rode it today , set at 140mm, and this one took 60 psi to get the sag set correctly. So I now run 2 of these Micro Ti forks. Like Buttah.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

LyNx said:


> What are you riding these forks on Randy, WFO and.....? BTW, what size WFO and what wheelbase?


Large WFO, and an XL Jet, set up more as a smooth single track bike, not for racing. The weight of this fork might not make the cut for racing apps, but that's what the new Corsa Super Liggera is for at 3.5 pounds..

Been going down some steeper stuff on the WFO, didn't notice that A/C that you were talking about on the Fox. I'm not noticing the flex at my weight on this fork, at all. I am probably running around 30% sag up front, about 1 1/4" to 1 1/2 " and it just feels right. 1 to 5 clicks in on the air chamber, and 8 or 9 clicks in on the rebound dampening, maybe 2 to 4 on dampening if I know the trail has some severe wash board and I don't want the fork to start packing up on me in the chatter.


----------



## vwvapor (Jun 10, 2009)

*This vs Manitou Tower Pro*

Does anyone have first hand experience with the Marzocchi on chainlove and the Manitou Tower Pro? I'm trying to figure out what the best XC fork is for under $400 new.

The Marzocchi sounds like a sweet riding fork, but I've heard great reviews on the Tower also and it's over a half a pound lighter.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

Back up on chainlove until 8:30am EST


----------



## snajper69 (Mar 6, 2011)

vwvapor said:


> Does anyone have first hand experience with the Marzocchi on chainlove and the Manitou Tower Pro? I'm trying to figure out what the best XC fork is for under $400 new.
> 
> The Marzocchi sounds like a sweet riding fork, but I've heard great reviews on the Tower also and it's over a half a pound lighter.


I have the Tower Pro it is a great fork and very easy to service yourself. It comes with a medium spring so if you a big guy you most likely need to swap the spring for a firm or xfirm. Other than that the fork feels really good and for the price is hard to beat. It takes a bit to tune the fork to your likings but no complaints so far.


----------



## FNGSupreme (Sep 8, 2011)

$289 and change on Huck n' Roll right now


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

FNGSupreme said:


> $289 and change on Huck n' Roll right now


@@#[email protected]@[email protected]!!!!!

I just picked one up off Chainlove last week for $350. Grrrrr.


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

FNGSupreme said:


> $289 and change on Huck n' Roll right now


And thank you for that heads up!!


----------



## metelhead (Jun 1, 2008)

RandyBoy said:


> Funny you should ask, went on the scale this morning, and, uh... I've not been riding enough... I'm up to 233. jeffj weighs about 270, he runs his as a 100mm fork, yet he says he runs 55 pounds pressure.
> 
> Yeah, the RP23 is going to be a weak link... I was thinking the same thing, I might have to look into something coil and oil to feel "right" with that Marz front end.
> 
> Don't worry about the pressure too much.


I agree, my feeling is that the RP23 is also the weak link(and has been for sometime...inspite of being somewhat of the industry standard)....I have hear very good things about the Monarch RC3 Plus as being much more kin to the 44 ti..and certainly looking to hear/see more for the DBAir soon to be released.
I'm honestly surprised more manufactures (especially those looking for more notoriety not specing off the beaten path of the RP)....just saying..


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

FNGSupreme said:


> $289 and change on Huck n' Roll right now


Marzocchi 44 Micro Ti Fork - 29in - 2010 from Hucknroll.com

99 in stock


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

hi guys do any of you know if the forks on sale from huck n roll has been reowrk internally. as in oil change like those on chainlove?


----------



## dubjay (May 5, 2004)

mojak said:


> hi guys do any of you know if the forks on sale from huck n roll has been reowrk internally. as in oil change like those on chainlove?


It's likely, since Huck n Roll and Chainlove are the same company.


----------



## tkblazer (Sep 18, 2005)

Just ordered one for my yelli, hard to beat at $290 shipped


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

tkblazer said:


> Just ordered one for my yelli, hard to beat at $290 shipped


Unless you use code 70R-1-SCBQN at checkout, then its $270 shipped :thumbsup:


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

Quick question? Doesn't smoother translate into more brake dive and bob. I am currently using a Fox RL 100. thanks


----------



## cm374 (Dec 19, 2008)

In my experience, yes. But I've gotten used to it rather quickly, I demo'd a bike with a 100mm reba w/ a thru axle yesterday and missed my Marz (also set at 100mm) for how smooth it is.

edit: Also, I never lock out my fork I've got it tuned to where I can climb/descend without fussing with it. I do find that I have to be more aware of my out-of-saddle climbing to minimize bob though, but I'm usually out of my saddle on technical stuff for which I actually like the suspension action. Even though there is motion, I don't feel as though I'm losing a lot of energy, but it's possible that I'm just used to it.


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks. I find the Fox nice, but I would not call the fork plush. My setup is on the firm side though, so that climbing does not suffer. My lock out is only used on smooth fire roads or pavement.


----------



## tkblazer (Sep 18, 2005)

jeffw-13 said:


> Unless you use code 70R-1-SCBQN at checkout, then its $270 shipped :thumbsup:


Ahh Damn where were you two days ago lol. I tried looking for a new code to no avail


----------



## bquinn (Mar 12, 2007)

sorry if this has been answered in one of the 37 pages...what are the differences between 2010, 2011, 2012? Is it just the knobs?


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

tkblazer said:


> Ahh Damn where were you two days ago lol. I tried looking for a new code to no avail


Sorry I spotted it in the 'Where are the best deals" forum and thought of this thread.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

bquinn said:


> sorry if this has been answered in one of the 37 pages...what are the differences between 2010, 2011, 2012? Is it just the knobs?


To further this question. Do the 2010's on Hucknroll have the updated internals?


----------



## cm374 (Dec 19, 2008)

Look like 5 posts up

edit: 9


----------



## Yanner (Dec 20, 2006)

Any suggestions for a front hub/wheel which would be easily convertible from standard quick release to the 15mm QR found on this fork?


----------



## bquinn (Mar 12, 2007)

cm374 said:


> Look like 5 posts up
> 
> edit: 9


I looked back about 4 pages and nothing


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

Kings are convertible
Hopes are convertible

Dont know what else goes QR -> Thru axle.


----------



## Pho'dUp (Feb 6, 2004)

Dam I had to get another. Been running a tapered version for a few months now and it's totally butter. Marz seems pretty good about tech. I had a question about travel change and they emailed me back same day. 

Time to unload some REBAs.


----------



## kevocastro (Sep 23, 2011)

ak_cowboy said:


> Marzocchi 44 Micro Ti Fork - 29in - 2010 from Hucknroll.com
> 
> 99 in stock


Would this fit a Niner EMD 9 frame?


----------



## PB Matrix (May 22, 2005)

kevocastro said:


> Would this fit a Niner EMD 9 frame?


Yes, but you have to reduce the travel to 100MM or risk voiding the Niner Warranty.

And Niner has two EMDs now, a 2011 uses straight steerer tube and common headset, the new 2012 EMD uses a tapered headtube and requires a non-standard headset


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

*Save another 4% in cash back...*

Just a heads up guys:
Ok guys, save another 4% on hucknroll

IF you want to, you can get 4% cash back for by signing up with ebates.com. This is my referral link, if you want them to give me $5 for signing up it costs you nothing...otherwise, type in the url! Thanks if you do click!

Anyways, sign up, click on the Shop Stores and scroll to hucknroll. This will open a window that they track the transactions for, allowing you to order as usual. They send out your cash-back rebates quarterly or something...I've saved $50 on my tires using this for discount tire, so I know it is legit.

This will work with coupon codes and such, doesn't invalidate any other deals.

Just giving you guys a heads up on a way to save another $$ if you like. If you don't that is fine with me!


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 26, 2005)

Pho'dUp said:


> Dam I had to get another. Been running a tapered version for a few months now and it's totally butter. Marz seems pretty good about tech. I had a question about travel change and they emailed me back same day.
> 
> Time to unload some REBAs.


_Time to unload some REBAs_

+1


----------



## mattgVT (Nov 9, 2010)

I received one a couple weeks ago. Any one else see a liitle oil on the stanchions? When I compress the fork I notice a bit of oil left on the stanchion, wondering if it's normal? Not something I remember seeing on a previous marz fork or my manitou


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes, it's normal out of the box and it will stop after a ride or two according to some other posters in this thread. It was on mine and I can confirm it goes away.


----------



## cm374 (Dec 19, 2008)

On right now, 20 minutes left


----------



## jujuyak (Feb 16, 2008)

can someone tell me if the white 120mm that hucknroll has is tapered steerer or not. picture doesnt look like it is , but probably a stock photo.
thanx
jy


----------



## dbly (Aug 24, 2011)

In the drop down options window if it says tpr in the name then it is tapered. I don't think they have any tapered white ones left, but they do get returns sometimes.


----------



## jujuyak (Feb 16, 2008)

thanks. looking for 1 1/8. hoping this will work. 

Is this fork clyde worthy? 260# right now


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks guys......just used all of your hot tips!

$269.95 - 4% = $256.14:thumbsup:


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

jujuyak said:


> thanks. looking for 1 1/8. hoping this will work.
> 
> Is this fork clyde worthy? 260# right now


260lbs + gear. Rode one (straight 1-1/8" steerer) for a couple months earlier this year on my hardtail, and yes, this fork will handle it. . . . very nicely!


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

jujuyak said:


> thanks. looking for 1 1/8. hoping this will work.
> 
> Is this fork clyde worthy? 260# right now


I am running one, 1 1/8" at 140, on a WFO, and I'm pushing 250 wet now with my winter coat. This fork flat out eats up and spits out baby heads, no problem at all.

Seriously, there is nothing else out there like it, except for maybe an old DH model coil and oil 2005 Dorado, and I've run one of those too on my WFO.


----------



## jujuyak (Feb 16, 2008)

thanks for the replies. ordered one from hucknroll last nite. pretty excited


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 26, 2005)

The 44 TST2 on my Sultan feels fantastic and the 44 Micro Ti is even better (from what I am reading).

Sold all of my Reba's.

GREAT VALUE!


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

i have been reading this thread with interest while waiting for my frame to be ready...and all this while i was also contemplating whether i want to get the fox 34...but now i think after reading more great reviews abt the zoke fork i think i will use the zoke fork...

thank you guys...


----------



## bquinn (Mar 12, 2007)

I ordered one also from HucknRoll. I'm thinking about changing the oil before use. I have in my head that the fork might have been sitting for quite a while and it just gives me the warm fuzzy that the fork will once again be "fresh". Am I over thinking this? Has anyone checked oil levels or replaced theirs? I had a 66RC3 and the fork transformed once the oil was changed, but that was ridden vs sitting on a shelf/in a box for a lengthy period.

Great deal, thanks HucknRoll :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Doom (Sep 23, 2005)

*Probably fine.*



bquinn said:


> I ordered one also from . I'm thinking about changing the oil before use. I have in my head that the fork might have been sitting for quite a while and it just gives me the warm fuzzy that the fork will once again be "fresh". Am I over thinking this? Has anyone checked oil levels or replaced theirs? I had a 66RC3 and the fork transformed once the oil was changed, but that was ridden vs sitting on a shelf/in a box for a lengthy period.
> 
> Great deal, thanks :thumbsup:


Unless water and dirt contaminated it or some seeped out it should be ok.


----------



## Mr. Doom (Sep 23, 2005)

Only 18 tapered black left at Hucknroll, about 50 white non-tapered 120mm left....
going... going...


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

bquinn said:


> I ordered one also from . I'm thinking about changing the oil before use. I have in my head that the fork might have been sitting for quite a while and it just gives me the warm fuzzy that the fork will once again be "fresh". Am I over thinking this? Has anyone checked oil levels or replaced theirs? I had a 66RC3 and the fork transformed once the oil was changed, but that was ridden vs sitting on a shelf/in a box for a lengthy period.
> 
> Great deal, thanks :thumbsup:


No need to change the oil yet, it was already done with full synthetic Golden Spectro.


----------



## eauxgod (Jun 15, 2004)

RandyBoy said:


> No need to change the oil yet, it was already done with full synthetic Golden Spectro.


What else was performed when they did this?


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

After watching this thread from day one, I finally broke down and bought one. Just got to spend the extra $30 on 15mm adapters for my Hope hubs. Another Reba headed for the classifieds.


----------



## FNGSupreme (Sep 8, 2011)

Ordered one last week, arrived today and I just dropped off at LBS to have installed. 

I don't mind wrenching but not going to buy tools to install that I'll only use maybe 1 time a year. LBS is charging $30 which I thought was pretty good (on a side note I'm very proud of myself for just installing Gore cables- not bad for a complete newb  

I did take it out of the box first (I got the white, untapered as that's what will fit my bike) and can confirm it does arrive with the extra spacer. The manual, as others have pointed out is worthless. . . . To the posts above inquiring, I confirmed with Huck n' Roll that this fork has been updated and shouldn't need any servicing prior to first use. Even if it wasn't, at this price and with all the positive reviews, it's still a bargain. 

I've read through almost all the pages on this thread and hopefully when I go to pick the bike up in 1hr I can figure out some of the adjustments before it's maiden voyage. 

Going from a Suntour with one adjustment possible to this is like going from a Yugo to a Ferrari for me. I may just do a Howard Dean to Tebow when I pick up the bike I'm so stoked :thumbsup:


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Well I think I got the last black one... or one of the last black ones, for my Yelli Screamy.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

RandyBoy said:


> Well I think I got the last black one... or one of the last black ones, for my Yelli Screamy.


Marzocchi 44 Micro Ti Fork - 29in - 2010
Black/Gold, 140mm/QR15/tpr - Item MRZ0027
*Inventory Available: 13 *


----------



## James12345 (Jun 28, 2006)

Couldn't resist, just pulled the trigger on a Black TPR for my Yelli Screamy. Just a question, do you guys prefer the Marz 44 Micro TI tpr over the Reba 120mm tpr?


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 26, 2005)

James12345 said:


> Couldn't resist, just pulled the trigger on a Black TPR for my Yelli Screamy. Just a question, do you guys prefer the Marz 44 Micro TI tpr over the Reba 120mm tpr?


Can't comment on the tapered version but for non tapered the Marz blows the Reba away


----------



## James12345 (Jun 28, 2006)

DeeZee said:


> Can't comment on the tapered version but for non tapered the Marz blows the Reba away


Thanks for the input!


----------



## Wildebeast (Apr 5, 2011)

*Good for racing?*

I have been looking to sell my rigid fork on my Air9 and get a squishy. I do Xterra racing and only have one bike for now. I was wondering if anyone else is racing on this fork and if so how is it? I was going to go for a reba because it saves about a pound, but I figure if im going to go with a non rigid fork i might as well ride the one with the best ride.
Also does everyone get hit with the sales tax from hucknroll, I am in Utah and we do here. Just curious. 
If someone has already asked my Q about racing on the fork I apologize in advance and could you redirect me. Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

If you're racing seriously and not just out riding in the races, then that extra pound is going to be very noticeable IMHO. I'd say get the lightest fork you can afford as anything is going to feel plush compared to a rigid fork.


Wildebeast said:


> I have been looking to sell my rigid fork on my Air9 and get a squishy. I do Xterra racing and only have one bike for now. I was wondering if anyone else is racing on this fork and if so how is it? I was going to go for a reba because it saves about a pound, but I figure if im going to go with a non rigid fork i might as well ride the one with the best ride.
> Also does everyone get hit with the sales tax from hucknroll, I am in Utah and we do here. Just curious.
> If someone has already asked my Q about racing on the fork I apologize in advance and could you redirect me. Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

LyNx said:


> If you're racing seriously and not just out riding in the races, then that extra pound is going to be very noticeable IMHO. I'd say get the lightest fork you can afford as anything is going to feel plush compared to a rigid fork.


/\ This. A 4.5 pound fork won't make your day for racing, oil bath is a bit heavy on race day. However, Marzocchi has a new 3.5 pound Corsa Liggera Super that should fit the bill, for 2012. I have already seen one riding around locally on one of the Marz employees bikes.

However, that said, this is a great trail, AM type of fork for a 29'er, the kind that is great if you live for the downs. I would not consider it a good fork for doing huge stuff like Rockstacker at Moab or some of the really technical stuff in Prescott AZ, like The Dells, that Enel likes to ride


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 26, 2005)

Wildebeast said:


> I have been looking to sell my rigid fork on my Air9 and get a squishy. I do Xterra racing and only have one bike for now. I was wondering if anyone else is racing on this fork and if so how is it? I was going to go for a reba because it saves about a pound, but I figure if im going to go with a non rigid fork i might as well ride the one with the best ride.
> Also does everyone get hit with the sales tax from hucknroll, I am in Utah and we do here. Just curious.
> If someone has already asked my Q about racing on the fork I apologize in advance and could you redirect me. Thanks:thumbsup:


Per the "published weights" if you compare the Reba Maxle lite and the Marz it is less than 1/2 a pound heavier.

However IMO if you are going to race get the lightest fork you can afford.

I am going to take my fork and drop the travel down to 100mm and put it on my SS:thumbsup:


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Just my opinion, but it's a crying shame these forks got a bad rap from the start. In my opinion, now that they've been reworked, they are the best damn fork out there right now at this price point, especially since being reworked by Marz North America. This fork has been the sleeper for the past couple of years for folks that just like to get out and ride their local trails. Marzocchi has done them right. One ride over a good section of babyheads at speed will have you convinced that they are indeed, smooth as butter, if you compare different forks, back to back. At the current price, it's a no brainer, if you need a new fork.


----------



## Mr. Doom (Sep 23, 2005)

*Black almost gone.*

Heads up!
Only nine 140mm tapered left, but it looks like 50 white non-tapered still in inventory.

Wheelworld has the black 44 non-micro in 1 1/8 steerer flavor for $251 shipped, I do not know if they were reworked by Marzocchi though.


----------



## FNGSupreme (Sep 8, 2011)

Installed on my Talon and taken on initial ride, now I feel like I have a "decent" bike (sorry for crappy cell phone pic). The ride is so much improved and I really don't care that now they're even cheaper at Wheel world :madmax:

To be quite honest, I wish I'd jumped at them when they first came up on Chainlove some time ago. The price drop doesn't outweigh the joy factor increase I could have had for the past few months if I'd gotten the Marz earlier.

My set up so far (I'm 230lbs fully laden, 220lbs without camelback): Rebound: 9 clicks (in the middle) Volume Adjust: full open (that's turning all the way left). Micro Adjust: no clicks here but it's approximately half-way. Running it at 50psi right meow which seems about right for the trails I'm on according to the zip tie on the stanchion.


----------



## eauxgod (Jun 15, 2004)

FNGSupreme said:


> ....I really don't care that now they're even cheaper at Wheel world :madmax:.


The cheap 44 at WW is the TST2 (still a good fork) not the Micro Ti. Hucknroll has the Micro Ti for $269 shipped though...


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

RandyBoy said:


> Just my opinion, but it's a crying shame these forks got a bad rap from the start. In my opinion, now that they've been reworked, they are the best damn fork out there right now at this price point, especially since being reworked by Marz North America. This fork has been the sleeper for the past couple of years for folks that just like to get out and ride their local trails.


I'm not certain I'd call it a shame. They were asking big money for these forks when new and they were widely panned regarding performance before the fixes were identified. The problem is they didn't identify the fixes quick enough.

I'm also not certain that all of these have been reworked. I ordered one off chainlove ~2 weeks ago that arrived with minor shipping damage (bent tst lever and non-moving threshold knob). It was very clunky on rebound and didn't have full extension. I shipped it back without playing around beyond that.

I then ordered another off Hucknroll which just arrived. This one isn't clunky on rebound but needs about 80psi to get full extension. It's compressed by at least an inch with 50 psi in it. I'm pretty sure these are symptoms of not having the rubber bushing removed, yes? Hopefully I'll have time to pull it apart this weekend and I'll report back on what I find. If anyone thinks there's something else causing this please let me know.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

car_nut said:


> I'm not certain I'd call it a shame. They were asking big money for these forks when new and they were widely panned regarding performance before the fixes were identified. The problem is they didn't identify the fixes quick enough.
> 
> I'm also not certain that all of these have been reworked. I ordered one off chainlove ~2 weeks ago that arrived with minor shipping damage (bent tst lever and non-moving threshold knob). It was very clunky on rebound and didn't have full extension. I shipped it back without playing around beyond that.
> 
> I then ordered another off Hucknroll which just arrived. This one isn't clunky on rebound but needs about 80psi to get full extension. It's compressed by at least an inch with 50 psi in it. I'm pretty sure these are symptoms of not having the rubber bushing removed, yes? Hopefully I'll have time to pull it apart this weekend and I'll report back on what I find. If anyone thinks there's something else causing this please let me know.


I'd verify the pressure with someone elses shock pump gauge. Otherwise, send it back. I've bought 4 Marz forks this year, every single one of them that I've received so far (one to go) has been spot on. One TST2 and three Micro Ti's.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

car_nut said:


> This one isn't clunky on rebound but needs about 80psi to get full extension. It's compressed by at least an inch with 50 psi in it. I'm pretty sure these are symptoms of not having the rubber bushing removed, yes? Hopefully I'll have time to pull it apart this weekend and I'll report back on what I find. If anyone thinks there's something else causing this please let me know.


Mine was the same way, and I believe it's normal /nothing to be concerned about.
The "Ti" in the micro-Ti name refers to the Ti negative coil spring, which keeps the fork from topping out. You need some amount of air pressure in the positive spring overcome the negative spring&#8230;how much will depend on your volume adjust, among other things. I guess ideally, you want enough air pressure to create "negative sag" - that is to say, enough air to slightly compress the negative spring.

When everythings set up correctly, you'll have 140mm +/- from the fork crown to the seals&#8230;your total travel. But, if you simultaneously push down on the tire and pull up on the bars, you may have an extra 20mm of "negative travel" beyond the 140mm- again that's just keeping the fork from topping out & helping keep the fork supple at the top of the stroke.

I suppose you could remove the negative spring and have a 160mm travel 29'er fork that tops out hard :eekster:


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys, I appreciate it. 

Randyboy: Good call on the pump. I actually have a second one so I just dug that out but same results.

FM: I've only got 120mm showing with 50 psi. 75 psi gets me to 140.

I know in some other reviews it was mentioned that needing 75psi to get full extension was caused by the rubber top hat. I'm not concerned so much with only having 120mm travel as I am about the small bump compliance that the bumper supposedly degrades. It's looking like the stars may align and gift me with a free half hour later this evening so I'll see if I can pull the air side determine if it's been reworked or not.


----------



## metelhead (Jun 1, 2008)

FM said:


> Mine was the same way, and I believe it's normal /nothing to be concerned about.
> The "Ti" in the micro-Ti name refers to the Ti negative coil spring, which keeps the fork from topping out. You need some amount of air pressure in the positive spring overcome the negative spring&#8230;how much will depend on your volume adjust, among other things. I guess ideally, you want enough air pressure to create "negative sag" - that is to say, enough air to slightly compress the negative spring.
> 
> When everythings set up correctly, you'll have 140mm +/- from the fork crown to the seals&#8230;your total travel. But, if you simultaneously push down on the tire and pull up on the bars, you may have an extra 20mm of "negative travel" beyond the 140mm- again that's just keeping the fork from topping out & helping keep the fork supple at the top of the stroke.
> ...


Zoke specs That I saw on the website said 150mm....clearly some of that is Neg. travel due to the Ti spring....I have one ride on my CL 44 Ti 140mm...its a thing of beauty and just flattens the trail!
That said, when the riding conditions get just a bit worse, I'm pulling the 44 apart and doing some grinder work on the Ti Spring to take off a bit of the spring rate, allow it to get fuller travel at low pressure...that spring is got some serious rate too it at stock level....I'll certainly report back the results...I have many years of work in coil springs/racing, its not a radical practice.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

FNGSupreme said:


> Installed on my Talon and taken on initial ride, now I feel like I have a "decent" bike (sorry for crappy cell phone pic). The ride is so much improved and I really don't care that now they're even cheaper at Wheel world :madmax:
> 
> My set up so far (I'm 230lbs fully laden, 220lbs without camelback): Rebound: 9 clicks (in the middle) *Volume Adjust: full open (that's turning all the way left). *Micro Adjust: no clicks here but it's approximately half-way. Running it at 50psi right meow which seems about right for the trails I'm on according to the zip tie on the stanchion.


Just for *s's* & giggles, try turning the volume adjuster in about 4 clicks and a good 30% sag. Until I did that, it rode fairly similar to the TST2. After trying that, there's no way I'd ride with it backed all the way out.

YMMV, but I'd recommend trying it just to see if you like it


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

My pessimism was unfounded. I pulled the lowers/air cartridge and my fork is reworked as it should. I'm still not sure why I wasn't getting full extension  I'm certain it's user error at this point so I'll put it back together and not worry about it until I get a chance to install it and ride it(aka next spring :madman: )


----------



## FNGSupreme (Sep 8, 2011)

jeffj said:


> Just for *s's* & giggles, try turning the volume adjuster in about 4 clicks and a good 30% sag. Until I did that, it rode fairly similar to the TST2. After trying that, there's no way I'd ride with it backed all the way out.
> 
> YMMV, but I'd recommend trying it just to see if you like it


Thanks for the advice. I'll give that a shot tomorrow; assuming the trails are open to ride that is. Taking the shock pump with me to make any adjustments as I go. I think I read somewhere a few pages back about putting the volume adjust all the way back to full open before doing so?


----------



## FNGSupreme (Sep 8, 2011)

jncarpenter said:


> That's not completely accurate. You need to deflate the chamber, set the knob where you want it, and then inflate to proper psi/sag. If you adjust the knob when the chamber is pressurized, it is more difficult to turn...additionally, it will vary the psi accordingly.


Sorry, found it, deflate and then set the knob? Newb at this but doesn't make 100% sense to me. Wouldn't you set the psi to what you want and then adjust the knob?


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

The knob can be hard (but certainly not impossible or super difficult) to turn when the air spring is pressurized and I think that is why they recommend letting the air out. The knob on the one I rode had some very sharp edges on it. Once I tried it turned in, I never messed with it again.

Let the air out, turn the knob in the desired amount, and then air it back up to the desired sag setting. I liked it at a little over 30% (when I was in a seated climbing position) regardless of how much pressure that comes out to


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

Has anyone tried this fork set at 100mm on more of a XC type hardtail? I enjoyed a couple of Bomber Z 1's back in the '90s. 

The Reba is still disappointing after a fresh rebuild. This Reba is my first air shock. I was hoping they had finally evolved enough. That the weight savings would be justified. Apparently I was wrong. The extra 11 ozs gained on a 44 ti might be enough to offset the constant checking of air pres., neg chamber leaking, pogo feel of an air front end. Oh how 
I miss an open bath fork.

Also have a Hope II front hub and post mount brake already. Would'nt take much to convert.


----------



## FNGSupreme (Sep 8, 2011)

jeffj said:


> Let the air out, turn the knob in the desired amount, and then air it back up to the desired sag setting. I liked it at a little over 30% (when I was in a seated climbing position) regardless of how much pressure that comes out to


Thanks! Knob does have some pretty sharp edges and I definitely agree with others that this is not an 'on-the-fly' adjustment unless you have vise-grip hands. I've put it 4 clicks down from full open and it did seem more buttery on my brief ride this morning:thumbsup:


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Mojo Troll said:


> Has anyone tried this fork set at 100mm on more of a XC type hardtail? I enjoyed a couple of Bomber Z 1's back in the '90s.
> 
> The Reba is still disappointing after a fresh rebuild. This Reba is my first air shock. I was hoping they had finally evolved enough. That the weight savings would be justified. Apparently I was wrong. The extra 11 ozs gained on a 44 ti might be enough to offset the constant checking of air pres., neg chamber leaking, pogo feel of an air front end. Oh how
> I miss an open bath fork.
> ...


I know jeffj has run one of these briefly on his Access XCL aluminum frame briefly for a couple of months earlier this year in 100mm. He talked me in to trying the TST2 version, which is damn good, but the Ti version.... if you are an experienced rider, is the way to go for tuneablility. The only thing I could see that would be nicer is when and if they come out with this in an RC3 cartridge version.


----------



## drzrm (Apr 1, 2007)

Ok, sorry to keep repeating the same question, but the only white fork on H&R right now:

Marzocchi 44 Micro Ti Fork - 29in - 2010 from Hucknroll.com

says "Steer Tube Diameter: 1.125 in 1.5"

Which makes me think tapered, but it does not say TPR in the pulldown, and the person on live chat has no answer (she says she'll email me later). Can someone confirm that the fork on H&R at the above link (Item #MRZ0027) is for a straight 1 1/8" headtube?


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

the white fork is not tapered. Only the black fork was tapered.


----------



## drzrm (Apr 1, 2007)

Colin+M said:


> the white fork is not tapered. Only the black fork was tapered.


Thanks for the quick reply, picked up a fork (with all the coupons above) for a custom Zanconato 29er that's incoming in January.


----------



## secretary7 (Apr 4, 2008)

Alright sorry but I'm too lazy to read every post. However, is the 44 Micro Ti travel adjustable or not? I read that not every fork is being shpped with the appropriate spacers. I ride a rigid Vassago Jabber and really want to go squishy and it's between the sweet deal on the 44 Micro Ti and a Manitou Tower Pro. Opinions are very welcome, although from what I read it seems as if most everyone is pro-Marzocchi. The Jabber isn't supposed to exceed 100mm travel for it's geometry.....


----------



## drzrm (Apr 1, 2007)

From my reading, it is definitely travel adjustable, the not tapered white comes at 120, it should have an extra spacer to add if you want 100 or you can remove it to go 140. Some boxes seem not to have the spacer to go to 100 included, but customer service at Marzocchi is good about replacement...all this is based on my reading of the thread, mine was just shipped today. :thumbsup:

Is that about right?


----------



## secretary7 (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for the uber-fast reply. I'll see if other opinions pop up and make a decision w/in the next couple of days. Unfortunately I remember a lot of Marz's with reliability issues but that was back in my shop days of the late 90's. I have a friend who swears by them and he's tough on forks. Thanks again.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

My black, tapered, 140mm fork did not come with spacers.


----------



## amadkins (Jun 19, 2008)

bluestatevirgin said:


> My black, tapered, 140mm fork did not come with spacers.


Did you raise the issue with hnr? Seems like they should be in there since both hnr and marz websites advertise these forks as adjustable from 100 to 140. Can't do much adjusting without the spacers.


----------



## TBMD9er (May 22, 2009)

*None with mine*

I bought a 120 mm non-tapered white and did not get instructions or a spacer. I bet it would not be hard to get one from the factory though. It would be an awesome fork at twice the price, go for it. Speaking of price, why are they still popping up on chainlove for $350 when you can get them anytime on HucknRoll for $290.


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

*New discount code at HuckNRoll*

76X-1-EEHKB

Gets you $60 off a purchase of $300 or more, free shipping. Since the fork is $289, add $11 worth of stuff and get a screaming deal. If you've been on the fence about the fork, this should push you over!

They only have the non-tapered forks left.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

I read in this thread that a little oil on the fork is normal. I just received mine yesterday and there was oil all over the fork. There was also large spot on the box where it was saturated with oil. 

This doesn't seem "normal" to me. Everything works on the fork though. I messed around with the adustments yesterday and they all seemed fine. I haven't had a chance to ride with it yet though. 

Any suggestions appreciated

Thanks


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

coke said:


> I read in this thread that a little oil on the fork is normal. I just received mine yesterday and there was oil all over the fork. There was also large spot on the box where it was saturated with oil.
> 
> This doesn't seem "normal" to me. Everything works on the fork though. I messed around with the adustments yesterday and they all seemed fine. I haven't had a chance to ride with it yet though.
> 
> ...


Clean the fork very well and keep an eye out for oil moving forward.

Also, completely deflate it and make sure that you cannot bottom it harshly. If so, you might need to add some to the air chamber side.


----------



## Mr. Doom (Sep 23, 2005)

*About 30 left.*



KingOfTheHill said:


> 76X-1-EEHKB
> 
> Gets you $60 off a purchase of $300 or more, free shipping. Since the fork is $289, add $11 worth of stuff and get a screaming deal. If you've been on the fence about the fork, this should push you over!
> 
> They only have the non-tapered forks left.


Black TST2 back in stock at Wheelworld for $250, went out of stock for the 20% cyber monday sale.


----------



## Dugs (Mar 5, 2007)

Big thanks KOTH, picked up a second non taper to go on my Lynskey, what a deal!


----------



## Wildebeast (Apr 5, 2011)

Just picked one up with the $60 discount and free shipping to boot. Can't wait to get it all set up!


----------



## FNGSupreme (Sep 8, 2011)

Well, if you don't like it I'm sure there are many people who'll now be looking for one


----------



## RSWcrazy (May 24, 2011)

After reading all of the comments on this thread I just had to pull the trigger on this fork. I will have to change my hub to a 15mm but i am sure it will be worth it. Might be a good excuse to start searching for a new wheelset, only thing I might have to get creative with is how to sell the idea to my wife.


----------



## HalFliP (Mar 15, 2009)

secretary7 said:


> Thanks for the uber-fast reply. I'll see if other opinions pop up and make a decision w/in the next couple of days. Unfortunately I remember a lot of Marz's with reliability issues but that was back in my shop days of the late 90's. I have a friend who swears by them and he's tough on forks. Thanks again.


I am sure the Marz is o good fork.....looking at it for another project. But I currently run a Tower Pro on my '11 Bandersnatch. All I can say is that this is a great fork. Make sure you get the correct spring for your weight and all is good.


----------



## whooda (Nov 27, 2011)

FNGSupreme said:


> Installed on my Talon and taken on initial ride, now I feel like I have a "decent" bike (sorry for crappy cell phone pic). The ride is so much improved and I really don't care that now they're even cheaper at Wheel world :madmax:
> 
> To be quite honest, I wish I'd jumped at them when they first came up on Chainlove some time ago. The price drop doesn't outweigh the joy factor increase I could have had for the past few months if I'd gotten the Marz earlier.
> 
> My set up so far (I'm 230lbs fully laden, 220lbs without camelback): Rebound: 9 clicks (in the middle) Volume Adjust: full open (that's turning all the way left). Micro Adjust: no clicks here but it's approximately half-way. Running it at 50psi right meow which seems about right for the trails I'm on according to the zip tie on the stanchion.


did you go with the non tapered version? 
is that the same as this one from huckenroll
hucknroll.com/marzocchi-44-micro-ti-fork-29in?avad=43543_f247e70f

Im looking to replace the crap factory shock on my 2011 giant talon 1.


----------



## Jory (Jul 6, 2005)

So - If my frame has a Tapered Head Tube, this non-tapered fork *could be made to work* with this headset set up (with the 1.5 steel baseplate plate - correct?)

_The Chris King InSet 2 Headset will mate a tapered fork steerer to a bike with a headtube having a 44mm ID top and 56mm ID bottom dimensions. You can also use a straight 1-1/8" fork if you use a 1.5 Devo baseplate (sold separately). Black only._

2011 Chris King 1.5 Devo Stainless Steel Baseplate - Competitive Cyclist

2011 Chris King InSet 2 Headset - Competitive Cyclist

Oh - does anyone know if the discount code still works for $300+ in purchases?


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Jory said:


> So - If my frame has a Tapered Head Tube, this non-tapered fork *could be made to work* with this headset set up (with the 1.5 steel baseplate plate - correct?)
> 
> _The Chris King InSet 2 Headset will mate a tapered fork steerer to a bike with a headtube having a 44mm ID top and 56mm ID bottom dimensions. You can also use a straight 1-1/8" fork if you use a 1.5 Devo baseplate (sold separately). Black only._
> 
> ...


Why don't you go through a checkout, and see if that discount still works? it will show up if it does, before you have to pay.


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

Code is good through 12/16/11. 

Yes, you can use a non-tapered steerer fork with a tapered adapter as you listed. I didn't double check your links but adapters/headsets do exist.


----------



## FNGSupreme (Sep 8, 2011)

whooda said:


> did you go with the non tapered version?
> is that the same as this one from huckenroll
> hucknroll.com/marzocchi-44-micro-ti-fork-29in?avad=43543_f247e70f
> 
> Im looking to replace the crap factory shock on my 2011 giant talon 1.


Yes, non-tapered for the talon and went with the same one, love it!


----------



## Jory (Jul 6, 2005)

KingOfTheHill said:


> Code is good through 12/16/11.
> 
> Yes, you can use a non-tapered steerer fork with a tapered adapter as you listed. I didn't double check your links but adapters/headsets do exist.


Thank King - appreciate the info! :thumbsup:


----------



## ben_san (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow, picked up one of these for $240 with free shipping and a bonus pair of gloves. Ridiculous deal! Thanks to KingOfTheHill for the heads up! Now I just need a frame to match... Banshee Paradox?


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

ben_san said:


> Wow, picked up one of these for $240 with free shipping and a bonus pair of gloves. Ridiculous deal! Thanks to KingOfTheHill for the heads up! Now I just need a frame to match... Banshee Paradox?


Or a Canfield Yelli Screamy? :thumbsup:


----------



## MattC555 (Mar 24, 2011)

Just replaced the fork on my 2011 Talon 29er 1 with this, pics to follow. Can somebody recommend shock settings? I'm a noob and could use a good base point. I'm 5'9", 195lbs and ride really rocky/rooty all mountain.

Thanks!


----------



## warimono (Nov 23, 2010)

Is anybody else clearing these out at prices like this? Kinda sad I didn't jump on the 140mm Black tapered when I had the chance.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Just snatched one of these for my next build!!


----------



## ben_san (Jun 23, 2008)

RandyBoy said:


> Or a Canfield Yelli Screamy? :thumbsup:


Yep, thought about it.... Too bad Canfield are all out of medium YS and Nimble 9's. Pulled the trigger on a 2011 Paradox since they jacked up the price for 2012 and I don't need the tapered steerer for my fork. Pumped! :thumbsup:

Edit - looks like they actually have some medium Yelli's in stock.... Was more interested in the Nimble 9.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

MattC555 said:


> Just replaced the fork on my 2011 Talon 29er 1 with this, pics to follow. Can somebody recommend shock settings? I'm a noob and could use a good base point. I'm 5'9", 195lbs and ride really rocky/rooty all mountain.
> 
> Thanks!


Measure total travel with, 50psi in the fork and set up with about 30 to 35% sag when you are sitting on the bike without bouncing. You may need to bump the air pressure up, by the pound to get 30-35% sag. You want to keep your pressure at or above 50psi.


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

MattC555, Randyboy's advice on psi is on target as I am 5'9", 195 lbs running 55# of air. My fork feels a bit to firm but I am too lazy re-adjust it. I also have my volume adjuster 7 full turns in and the rebound turned mostly towards fast (14-15 clicks if I remember correctly). I tired 50# with everything else set the same and I experienced more brake dive than I wanted.


----------



## austy37 (Aug 11, 2009)

cheers ill check this out


----------



## MattC555 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Randyboy and BCW!


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

up now 20mins remaining $329.99


----------



## verydarkcherry (Jul 20, 2009)

boxedrn said:


> up now 20mins remaining $329.99


hmm appears to be 40 cheaper on their sister site... :skep:
Marzocchi 44 Micro Ti Fork - 29in - 2010 from .com


----------



## kYLEMtnCRUZr (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah isn't it always 289 on hucknroll?


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

verydarkcherry said:


> hmm appears to be 40 cheaper on their sister site... :skep:
> Marzocchi 44 Micro Ti Fork - 29in - 2010 from .com


I wonder if the one on CL is the 140 Tapered????


----------



## ben_san (Jun 23, 2008)

Only 2 left at HuckAndRoll!!!! Get one now if you've been thinking about it....


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

All gone...


----------



## warimono (Nov 23, 2010)

Supposed to be up on CL today. I missed out on all points up till now. So here's hoping.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

warimono said:


> Supposed to be up on CL today. I missed out on all points up till now. So here's hoping.


Sold out...


----------



## warimono (Nov 23, 2010)

I dunno. It was in my email for things to watch out for today and checked gearscan and it didn't show up yet. Do they hold onto sets of stuff for CL?


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> I don't think so, I believe Huck and Roll and Department of Goods and Chainlove are all the same company pulling from the same stock.


Yup, they are. One inventory.

Also check out geartrade.com, it's where they dump their product returns for a bargain price usually, and sometimes it's just simple stuff like a customer changing their mind and nothing wrong with the product. But usually their description is well written.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't think so, I believe Huck and Roll and Department of Goods and Chainlove are all the same company pulling from the same stock.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Mine arrived today from hucknroll. Very minimal oil residue in the plastic wrapping on the fork, manual and spacer were included also. :thumbsup:


----------



## warimono (Nov 23, 2010)

Damn, they did not come up on CL as their email said. Poo. Any tips on a plan B?


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

warimono said:


> Damn, they did not come up on CL as their email said. Poo. Any tips on a plan B?


Price Point for $450. I'm thinking this so I can get Taper and Black. The last ones on CL were white and straight.

Marzocchi 44 Micro Ti 29er 140mm Fork 2011 at Price Point


----------



## ljracer (Nov 6, 2009)

warimono said:


> Damn, they did not come up on CL as their email said. Poo. Any tips on a plan B?


there are two on ebay right now for 289 and 279....

I saw a slightly used one for 185 straight tube that didn't sell....the guy was just using the adjustable travel to identify the right travel for his frame and then wanted to get a lighter fork....


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> Price Point for $450. I'm thinking this so I can get Taper and Black. The last ones on CL were white and straight.
> 
> Marzocchi 44 Micro Ti 29er 140mm Fork 2011 at Price Point


Yep, not associated with this listing but here ya go- eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

nitrousjunky said:


> Yep, not associated with this listing but here ya go- eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


Hmmm,might have to bid on that.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

nitrousjunky said:


> Yep, not associated with this listing but here ya go- eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


Won the bid @ 289! This is cool because I couldn't pull the trigger on the last ones listed on CL due to color and steerer.

Many Thanks!


----------



## In Hiding (Sep 27, 2009)

If you need to do the rubber bushing mod, consider only sanding the inside of the bushing with sandpaper rolled around a pen or something. Once the bushing moves easily (not freely) stop and reassemble the fork. I did this and the fork is much better.I'm also planning to do a mod that stops the bushing from blocking the oil holes, but I haven't done that yet. Anyway the fork is much better after that sanding mod I did.


----------



## whooda (Nov 27, 2011)

MattC555 said:


> Just replaced the fork on my 2011 Talon 29er 1 with this, pics to follow. Can somebody recommend shock settings? I'm a noob and could use a good base point. I'm 5'9", 195lbs and ride really rocky/rooty all mountain.
> 
> Thanks!


same here, I may take it by the local LBS and see what they could do to help me out.


----------



## FNGSupreme (Sep 8, 2011)

Read through this thread (and I think there's one more if you do a search) and you'll find some good initial settings to start from. I'm 235lbs fully loaded and have 67psi, rebound about 1/2 way gold knob full open. Start with setting your sag and go from there depending on the trails you're riding. & congrats on a great fork btw


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

I did post this Q. in the suspension forum but since this whole thread is about Marzocchi 44 Micro Ti 29er I thought I would try here.

I have a Marzocchi 44 Micro Ti 29er fork and recently got the 15mm conversion for my Hope front hub. The thru axle works perfectly without the wheel in the fork and the thru axle slides nicely thru the hub but I cannot get the thru axle to go cleanly thru the hub with the wheel in the fork. The thru axle does not slide thru far enough to reach the nut on the other side but does appear to be making it about a 1/4 of the way into the dropout where the nut sits so I'm don't think it is an alignment issue... but maybe it is ... I have wiggled it, force it and taken the wheel off and on more than a dozen times without any luck.

Suggestions?


----------



## mdcrisp (Mar 22, 2010)

100mm vs 110mm front hub could possibly be the problem


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

mdcrisp said:


> 100mm vs 110mm front hub could possibly be the problem


I don't know, I thought the fork was 100 X 15 and the hope hubs were 100 X 15 too. Having said that it does seem as if when the wheel is not installed the thru axle barely reaches the thread on the nut and then as it tightens the axle really pulls the legs of the fork together. When I put the wheel in the dropouts it is a very tight fit and I don't see how the axle could move the fork legs in at all even if it did seat fully (which it doesn't with the wheel installed).


----------



## bog (Jun 3, 2004)

noosa2 said:


> I don't know, I thought the fork was 100 X 15 and the hope hubs were 100 X 15 too. Having said that it does seem as if when the wheel is not installed the thru axle barely reaches the thread on the nut and then as it tightens the axle really pulls the legs of the fork together. When I put the wheel in the dropouts it is a very tight fit and I don't see how the axle could move the fork legs in at all even if it did seat fully (which it doesn't with the wheel installed).


If it is a very tight fit to get the wheel in then you have done your 15mm conversion incorrectly. It should measure 100 from face to face of the hub and the fork and the axle should go through very easily.


----------



## cobym2 (Apr 11, 2005)

*cups flush?*



bog said:


> If it is a very tight fit to get the wheel in then you have done your 15mm conversion incorrectly. It should measure 100 from face to face of the hub and the fork and the axle should go through very easily.


Yup. The axle should slide in and reach the other side easily. The hub should also slide between the fork legs easily (no pun intended). Im thinking that the 15mm qr adaptors in your Hope hubs are not flush or snugged up to the bearings. Push them in some more.


----------



## mattgVT (Nov 9, 2010)

In many convertible hubs there is a tube inside between the bearings; if that isn't positioned correctly, the axle will not slip through. You can move the tube with your fingers to get it properly aligned. Could that be the problem?


----------



## MattC555 (Mar 24, 2011)

I finally got to go out on the new fork. I am getting proper sag at 55psi (I'm 195lbs geared up). The fork is freaking awesome. So plush, stiff, I love it!


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

cobym2 said:


> Yup. The axle should slide in and reach the other side easily. The hub should also slide between the fork legs easily (no pun intended). Im thinking that the 15mm qr adaptors in your Hope hubs are not flush or snugged up to the bearings. Push them in some more.


Thanks for all the feedback guys. I figured out the problem - the non-brake side dropout on the fork - the half circle part where the hub rests - is not quite deep enough. I took the 15mm adapters off the hub and sat them in the dropouts and the axle would not slide all the way through. If I take the non-brake side adapter off the part of the dropout where it is meant to sit and leave the brake side adapter in the proper spot the axle slides right through and works perfectly. With the axle bolted up and the non-brake side adapter slid back against the fork it sits about 2-3mm (guess) below the part of the dropout it is meant to sit in.

I don't want to try and sand/file down a new fork. Anyone got the Marzocchi techs phone number?


----------



## amadkins (Jun 19, 2008)

661.964.1102. I talked to mike who was helpful (for my inquiry anyway).


----------



## MattC555 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hear is an updated photo.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Couldn't pass up the deal on the fork. Only problem was that I didn't have a bike for it to go on! 

Soooooo, got my new rig built up a couple weeks ago. Got 3 rides on it so far and getting the settings figured out. Loving the bike and the fork so far!


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

ebxtreme said:


> Couldn't pass up the deal on the fork. Only problem was that I didn't have a bike for it to go on!
> 
> Soooooo, got my new rig built up a couple weeks ago. Got 3 rides on it so far and getting the settings figured out. Loving the bike and the fork so far!


Wow, very nice! :thumbsup: I'm in the same boat. I think the fork delivered today, so I'll see when I get home. How does the TransAm ride?


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

ebxtreme said:


> Couldn't pass up the deal on the fork. Only problem was that I didn't have a bike for it to go on!
> 
> Soooooo, got my new rig built up a couple weeks ago. Got 3 rides on it so far and getting the settings figured out. Loving the bike and the fork so far!


Killer bike dude! Look how much shorter the CS length could be!


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

amadkins said:


> 661.964.1102. I talked to mike who was helpful (for my inquiry anyway).


Thanks for the number. Before calling Marzocchi I thought I better check to make sure it was not a problem with the hub so I took the wheel to the LBS. The LBS was not able to install my wheel in my 44 Micro but could install it in another 44 Micro they had in stock easily. The LBS was also kind enough to try and fit 2 other wheels into my 44 Mirco and they got the same result - the axle could not be installed properly with a wheel in the dropouts. :madman:


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

jncarpenter said:


> Killer bike dude! Look how much shorter the CS length could be!


JNC, I know that was tongue in cheek, but it's somewhat true and that's a 2.4 Purgatory on there.

Only thing is shorter stays = no front derailleur compatibility (or very difficult). Even though most of the Transition boys are running their bikes 1 x9 / 1 x 10, I think they wanted to have that available for those that need the granny. That said, I was intentionally wheelie'ing and manualing it down the trail the other day and it wasn't that hard to get the front wheel off the ground and keep it up.

Asmodeus2112: I think this bike will be nimble enough for those that want to throw it around on the trail and in the air. A more comprehensive review to come once I feel like I've got this bike where I want it! It's pretty tough because I've got two new rad bikes calling my name right now. Some serious First World Problems! 

EB


----------



## warimono (Nov 23, 2010)

Did the Huck N Roll forks come in any sort of retail box? I ended up getting a black 140mm tapered from the same ebay seller mentioned earlier and it didn't come in a retail box. Just fork and instruction booklet in plastic bag, inside bubble wrap. I did not get spacers, and there did not seem to be tons of oil in the bag or on the shock.


Also, does anybody know what serial number range would be from 2010 model reworked to 2011 etc? I don't have my frame yet, but I would like to get everything right before I install it.


----------



## MattC555 (Mar 24, 2011)

My fork came from Huck N Roll in a Marzocchi box in a bag with spacer and owners manual.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

warimono said:


> Did the forks come in any sort of retail box? I ended up getting a black 140mm tapered from the same ebay seller mentioned earlier and it didn't come in a retail box. Just fork and instruction booklet in plastic bag, inside bubble wrap. I did not get spacers, and there did not seem to be tons of oil in the bag or on the shock.


Mine came from Hucknroll. It was in a factory box and plastic wrapped to a piece of cardboard. Instruction manual and spacer where inside the plastic wrap. VERY light skim of oil on some of the plastic wrap.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

warimono said:


> Did the Huck N Roll forks come in any sort of retail box? I ended up getting a black 140mm tapered from the same ebay seller mentioned earlier and it didn't come in a retail box. Just fork and instruction booklet in plastic bag, inside bubble wrap. I did not get spacers, and there did not seem to be tons of oil in the bag or on the shock.
> 
> Also, does anybody know what serial number range would be from 2010 model reworked to 2011 etc? I don't have my frame yet, but I would like to get everything right before I install it.


I just got mine from the ebay seller as well. Came in brown box in bubble wrap stuck inside a square cardbord sleeve. There is a 2010 owners manual, but no spacers.

I'll do the research and sort through the threads to find out if it has been updated, or maybe I should just call Marz? Is the update just cutting the end of the bushing off?


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

ebxtreme said:


> Only thing is shorter stays = no front derailleur compatibility (or very difficult). Even though most of the Transition boys are running their bikes 1 x9 / 1 x 10, I think they wanted to have that available for those that need the granny. That said, I was intentionally wheelie'ing and manualing it down the trail the other day and it wasn't that hard to get the front wheel off the ground and keep it up.
> 
> EB


The design direction SRAM & Shimano are going in just doesn't make sense. 29'ers are the hottest selling market segment, and everybody wants shorter stays, but the current crank & f. Der options aren't compatible with big tires on any short stay 29er. Not to mention, SRAM & Shimano are pushing bigger chainrings and BCD's with 2x10, but many 29er riders actually want easier gearing for bigger wheels.

But I guess what's good for elite 26" golf course racers must be good for everybody!

Ps, super happy with my cobbed together 1x9 set up, 30t front ring with 12-36 cassette. I'm thinking the new hope/Canfield 9/36 rear, with a single 28 front ring & chainguide, will be awesome...simple, light and nice gear spread.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

FM said:


> The design direction SRAM & Shimano are going in just doesn't make sense. 29'ers are the hottest selling market segment, and everybody wants shorter stays, but the current crank & f. Der options aren't compatible with big tires on any short stay 29er. Not to mention, SRAM & Shimano are pushing bigger chainrings and BCD's with 2x10, but many 29er riders actually want easier gearing for bigger wheels.
> 
> But I guess what's good for elite 26" golf course racers must be good for everybody!
> 
> Ps, super happy with my cobbed together 1x9 set up, 30t front ring with 12-36 cassette. I'm thinking the new hope/Canfield 9/36 rear, with a single 28 front ring & chainguide, will be awesome...simple, light and nice gear spread.


I had to make a slight modification to my front der, but 2.35 panaracer rampage and schwable big apple tires aren't a problem on my yelli screamy.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

That's cool. Mid size tires work well on a 29'er hardtail with moderately short stays! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## mdcrisp (Mar 22, 2010)

*bought mine on pricepoint*

just got my black 44 micro ti 29 on pricepoint. Pricepoint claims they are 2011 forks but mine came with a 2010 manual and was covered in light oil like others have mentioned but was not in the bag just in its original box. And the seals have white grease around them like they have been moved and the fork worked on. I am going to call Marzocchi next week to find out if mine is in fact a 2010 and it has been reworked on or is a return of some sort.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

FM said:


> The design direction SRAM & Shimano are going in just doesn't make sense. 29'ers are the hottest selling market segment, and everybody wants shorter stays, but the current crank & f. Der options aren't compatible with big tires on any short stay 29er. Not to mention, SRAM & Shimano are pushing bigger chainrings and BCD's with 2x10, but many 29er riders actually want easier gearing for bigger wheels.


I think folks will be surprised what the component manufacturers are going to come out with in respect to gearing combo's - specifically with the cassette.

Also, a buddy who is riding a 2013 proto that is currently designed around 1x10 said the same thing that I've experienced is that the building tire clearance isn't the issue with the shorter stays....it becomes the chainguides rubbing the tire. I'm having that same issue with my 2.4 purgatorys and LG1 guide. Not saying those can't be tweaked, but that's just the next issue to accommodate for.


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

ebxtreme said:


> I think folks will be surprised what the component manufacturers are going to come out with in respect to gearing combo's - specifically with the cassette.
> 
> Also, a buddy who is riding a 2013 proto that is currently designed around 1x10 said the same thing that I've experienced is that the building tire clearance isn't the issue with the shorter stays....it becomes the chainguides rubbing the tire. I'm having that same issue with my 2.4 purgatorys and LG1 guide. Not saying those can't be tweaked, but that's just the next issue to accommodate for.


My *HBC* ring has been flawless 1 x 10 (sans guide)....but I could sure use a bash taco, at least!


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

ebxtreme said:


> Also, a buddy who is riding a 2013 proto that is currently designed around 1x10 said the same thing that I've experienced is that the building tire clearance isn't the issue with the shorter stays....it becomes the chainguides rubbing the tire. I'm having that same issue with my 2.4 purgatorys and LG1 guide. Not saying those can't be tweaked, but that's just the next issue to accommodate for.


Said another way, the issue isn't clearance between the frame and larger tires, it's between the drivetrain and larger tires, right?

You're running 1x and a chainguide....somebody running 2x and no chainguide would have the same issue, except it would be their chain hitting the tire while in the granny gear, rather than the chainguide.

One potential fix for you would be to run a narrower chainguide, like the lopes with no taco...you'd lose the bash protection, but you'd also lose the thickness of the taco- which would become extra clearance between the chainguide and tire. you could still run a bash ring.

I have an LG1 waiting for the banshee prime, based on your bike, I'm thinking it won't fit.

If it's challenging to run 1x9 on a hardtail, imagine designing 2x or 3x on full suspension 29'er with long travel and short stays. I feel for those bike designer guys- SRAM and Shimano just ain't making it easy for them.
:idea:


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Yo, fwiw. Here's the clearance between my BB mount Lopes guide and specialized purgatory 2.4. No rub or clearance issues on my yelli running 1x9.

Also pictured is the MRP G2 steel guide I have waiting for the Prime. Measuring both chainguides, the G2 is 1/4"+ thicker between the pulley and BB plate. It's an ISCG mount though.

Hopefully nobody minds the threadjack. I figured 500+ posts was probably enough to cover the 44 micro ti chainlove deal


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

mdcrisp said:


> just got my black 44 micro ti 29 on pricepoint. Pricepoint claims they are 2011 forks but mine came with a 2010 manual and was covered in light oil like others have mentioned but was not in the bag just in its original box. And the seals have white grease around them like they have been moved and the fork worked on. I am going to call Marzocchi next week to find out if mine is in fact a 2010 and it has been reworked on or is a return of some sort.


If it's covered in light oil, it's been reworked. No need to call Marz. The fork will leave a ring of oil on the stanchions on the first 2 or 3 rides, just wipe it off after each ride, and it should be dry and fine after that. Make it a point to wipe your stanchions off, clean, after every ride. Good practice to keep dirt and crap out of the seals and the bath oil.


----------



## whooda (Nov 27, 2011)

how do I install the spacers to drop it to 100mm of travel? I am mechanically inclined, but i prefer to get some directions prior to taking things apart.

I have a giant talon 1 and want to get it within spec


----------



## HenryK (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm about to the same thing install the spacer, to reduce to 100mm. Found this thread below that should address the how to.


----------



## HenryK (Oct 21, 2010)

This time with the linky

I'm about to the same thing install the spacer, to reduce to 100mm. Found this thread below that should address the how to.

http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/marzocchi-44-travel-change-589331-2.html it's page 2


----------



## whooda (Nov 27, 2011)

wow, that was super fast. Thank you very much.


----------



## anomaly (Jun 18, 2007)

Why oh why didn't I order one of these when they were still available?


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

So I finally got the time to mount up the Marz 44 Ti Tapered. Ive read so much in here Im kind of confused on what I may have. The stanchions measured 130mm from seal to crown. Im guessing I have the 120 version??? I want full travel.

The stanchions did have light oil on them but I wouldnt say covered.

Im 235# ish, where should I start with setup....


----------



## mtb_dood (Dec 26, 2009)

RipRoar said:


> So I finally got the time to mount up the Marz 44 Ti Tapered. Ive read so much in here Im kind of confused on what I may have. The stanchions measured 130mm from seal to crown. Im guessing I have the 120 version??? I want full travel.
> 
> The stanchions did have light oil on them but I wouldnt say covered.
> 
> Im 235# ish, where should I start with setup....


First off do you have any pressure in it? Mine was around 100mm until I aired it up then it came right up to the 120mm it was set at.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Start off at 60 psi, check the sag without bouncing on it while getting on and off, it should be around 30 to 35% of total stroke. Don't be surprised if you want to inch it up or down 1 or 2 psi at a time, seriously, a pound or two is pretty noticeable on these forks.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

RipRoar said:


> Ive read so much in here Im kind of confused on what I may have. The stanchions measured 130mm from seal to crown. Im guessing I have the 120 version??? I want full travel.


The fork as a negative spring, to keep the fork from topping out. At the correct pressure, the negative and positive air pressures balance out and you should get 140mm of exposed stanchion. Not enough air, and the negative spring will compress the fork slightly. Too much air will extend it and you'll get more than 140mm exposed.

The air pressure is relative to your volume adjustment, so compress the fork a few times and re-check your pressure after making any volume adjustments.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

mtb_dood said:


> First off do you have any pressure in it? Mine was around 100mm until I aired it up then it came right up to the 120mm it was set at.


I failed on that one, came right up to ~140 after a bit of air.


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

ok guys, pls help me out on setting up my fork..got the 140 micro ti, my weight loaded will come to about 130lbs...fork still wrap up so not sure whats the pressure inside..now the A-C. measured 545mm, stanchion abt 140mm exposed...trail around here is fairly all mountain with drops to abt 1-2feet mostly...can help to set the fork up for me based on my weight? or can direct me to a link on setting up this fork? 

thank you..


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

mojak said:


> ok guys, pls help me out on setting up my fork..got the 140 micro ti, my weight loaded will come to about 130lbs...fork still wrap up so not sure whats the pressure inside..now the A-C. measured 545mm, stanchion abt 140mm exposed...trail around here is fairly all mountain with drops to abt 1-2feet mostly...can help to set the fork up for me based on my weight? or can direct me to a link on setting up this fork?
> 
> thank you..


Try the minimum amount of pressure in the fork that it takes to get full extension, lifting the fork to 140mm... Start out with 45 psi, and add one psi at a time, until it is popped all the way up. I'd put that pressure in, also, with the volume adjust at least 10 to 12 clicks in to start off. After it is pumped up, back off the volume adjust if you want the compression more linear, and add volume adjust if you want the fork more progressive. I am guessing, with your weight, and how your ride, turning it out to make it more linear will be what you find as a better tune for your riding style and weight.

You are very light in weight for this fork. You might have to call Marzocchi North America for tuning tips... Google them up for the phone number.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm 155 and had trouble getting mine set up. I had to go with a pretty low pressure to get the sag right, and then I had to increase the volume adjust so it handled jumps and hard hits. I didn't turn the compression in very far, because I wanted to maintain a plush ride for small bumps. It took some time to get right, but now I love the fork. 

Sorry, don't have any of the numbers with me, but hopefully this helps some.


----------



## KEITH21 (Aug 1, 2011)

Has anyone seen these back up on Chainlove?


----------



## Mr. Doom (Sep 23, 2005)

*Nope!*



KEITH21 said:


> Has anyone seen these back up on Chainlove?


Probably out of stock.
You may find one on the e-bay but good forks are not falling from the sky these days.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

RandyBoy said:


> .. Start out with 45 psi, and add one psi at a time, until it is popped all the way up. I'd put that pressure in, also, with the volume adjust at least 10 to 12 clicks in to start off. After it is pumped up, back off the volume adjust if you want the compression more linear, and add volume adjust if you want the fork more progressive.


Wow that many clicks, so would be 6 full turns I guess. I took your advice and started off at ~60#, kept the volume adjust all the way out. Im guessing by turning in the volume adjust you are just upping the pressure essentially?

I get the lock out on the lever but what exactly is the gold knob doing for me. Fork feels really nice now but no big hits yet, I may need to crank up the volume for that but it is so buttery now on the small stuff. Good to be back on a Marzochhi.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

RipRoar said:


> Wow that many clicks, so would be 6 full turns I guess. I took your advice and started off at ~60#, kept the volume adjust all the way out. Im guessing by turning in the volume adjust you are just upping the pressure essentially?
> 
> I get the lock out on the lever but what exactly is the gold knob doing for me. Fork feels really nice now but no big hits yet, I may need to crank up the volume for that but it is so buttery now on the small stuff. Good to be back on a Marzochhi.


Turn the gold knob all the way in, clockwise, then lock the fork out. Check the action and compression of the fork. Let the gold knob open up in 1/4 to 1/2 turn increments, over 3 full turns, and tell me what you get for travel on lock out at all the settings. Take a spin on the bike in each 1/4 opening added, with the fork locked out and note the travel when you load the fork up.

Note that if you open up the volume adjust from 6 full turns in, you will drop the pressure somewhat, and get a bit more sag, so if you open the volume adjuster up, you may need to readjust the air pressure with a shock pump. I generally set my pressure up with the volume adjuster full open, and adjust the volume adjuster clockwise, inwards, as the trails I ride get rougher or bigger hits, to make the fork more progressive. jeffj likes his in around 5 clicks.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Forks been great but only a handful of rides and ive got a blown seal on the air leg. Its going back to Mars, hopefully they will give it the once over....


----------



## PB Matrix (May 22, 2005)

RipRoar said:


> Forks been great but only a handful of rides and ive got a blown seal on the air leg. Its going back to Mars, hopefully they will give it the once over....


Who re-assembled the fork the last time? The dust seals have a design that allows one of the two inner sealing sections to be "flipped up" very easily. The best example I can think of is flipping your eyelids up and walking around trying to scare girls....Anyway, installing the fork legs into the seals is a bit tricky and this non-problem needs to be looked for before you cycle the fork too many times, or else the small section of the flipped up seal will blow out from friction.

PS I made this $35.00 mistake, discovered after a rock scratched the stancion....


----------



## Mike E. (Jan 5, 2004)

Anyone have an 'extra' one sitting in the corner? Looking to re-fork my RIP.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

Mike, I sent you a PM.


----------



## bog (Jun 3, 2004)

I just happen to have a tapered version with only a few rides on it. I put it on my Tallboy and couldn't get used to it at 120mm (seat tube was too slack) and going lower just isn't right with this fork. I was originally planning to do a longer travel 29er but it's not going to happen.

It has been rebuilt by Marz USA .


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Mike E. said:


> Anyone have an 'extra' one sitting in the corner? Looking to re-fork my RIP.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mike


Yup, new in box, :thumbsup:


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

Guess it's black market sale until one of us drops the two bucks and goes legit...


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

I have a 140 tapered. Never used. Black. Will to sell


----------



## tws_andrew (May 18, 2008)

I have one in the box with receipt if anyone wants it. Thought I would use it this year but got a deal on a talas 140. PM me if interested


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

If you're looking let yours go send me a PM if you have a straight steer tube version at 120mm (in black a plus).


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I suppose this is as good a place as any of the 44 threads:

Pinkbike's Tech Tuesday video on changing the seals and fluid, featuring Ronnie from Marz.

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/242073


----------



## shutterbug67 (May 16, 2007)

bog said:


> I just happen to have a tapered version with only a few rides on it. I put it on my Tallboy and couldn't get used to it at 120mm (seat tube was too slack) and going lower just isn't right with this fork. I was originally planning to do a longer travel 29er but it's not going to happen.
> 
> It has been rebuilt by Marz USA .


what color and how much? steer tube length?


----------



## jn35646 (Mar 3, 2011)

If anyone still has one of these they didn't get around to using...Please PM. Tapered only, white preferred.


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

Only the black ones were tapered.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Colin+M said:


> Only the black ones were tapered.


No, they sold both colors with tapered steerers. I bought a white one.


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

My mistake, the only ones I ever saw on Chainlove were the black tapered and white straight steerer.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

The options got more limited as they worked through their inventory.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

I've got a White 120mm non tapered that has about a dozen rides on it. Tore my knee up and haven't been riding.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm still looking for a 100mm or 120mm white tapered, 15mm or 20mm thru axle.

Anyone??


----------



## Triaxtremec (May 21, 2011)

what shock pump is everyone using for this fork? need recommendations on a fairly cheap one.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Triaxtremec said:


> what shock pump is everyone using for this fork? need recommendations on a fairly cheap one.


check with your LBS, they usually have a drawer full of them because they dont give them out with new bikes for some reason. Most likely they will just give you one.

Im using a very basic no name shock pump...


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Anyone have a 120mm straight steer tube they want to sell pm me please.


----------



## MTB Pharm (Mar 10, 2007)

*one up yesterday*

Captin_america1976 just posted one up yesterday. I was looking at it, but I need/wanted a taper steerer.



hitechredneck said:


> Anyone have a 120mm straight steer tube they want to sell pm me please.


----------



## pamt (May 28, 2009)

Triaxtremec said:


> what shock pump is everyone using for this fork? need recommendations on a fairly cheap one.


I ended up getting the Manitou due to this fork running relative low air pressure. I weigh about 155 and run my fork between 30-40 psi. Although I have several Fox pumps they just weren't graduated enough for this fork and the Manitou is graduated in 5's so it's perfect plus it's design is more low pressure oriented than anything else I could find

Manitou SPV Shock Pump > Accessories > Inflation > Shock Pumps | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

You can just use a regular tire pump with the Marz.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Nevermind post above, I have one on the way thanks to a fellow MTBRer


----------



## bikin_pat (Mar 7, 2012)

I am running into this weird problem... When I brake hard it looks/feels like the for is flexing backwards. Anyone else running into this? I have the fork set to 100mm. I checked the spoke tension on my wheelset (that is fine). I removed the fork and re-installed it, to go over the headset. Nothing out of the ordinary. 
It seems to be flexing where the sanctions meet the lowers. I have not opened the fork up yet to check it out. Wanted to post it up here first to see what you all thought.


----------



## Yanner (Dec 20, 2006)

bikin_pat said:


> I am running into this weird problem... When I brake hard it looks/feels like the for is flexing backwards. Anyone else running into this? I have the fork set to 100mm. I checked the spoke tension on my wheelset (that is fine). I removed the fork and re-installed it, to go over the headset. Nothing out of the ordinary.
> It seems to be flexing where the sanctions meet the lowers. I have not opened the fork up yet to check it out. Wanted to post it up here first to see what you all thought.


I'm experiencing a similar problem. If I slide my index finger on the stanchion such that im touching my finger nail against the brake arch and lean forward on the handlbars with the front brake on, i can feel play such that brake arch is squeezing my finger against the stanchion. I can feel that play when braking hard into rougher sections.


----------



## scottay (Jan 5, 2004)

Found one, thanks for all the replies!!
.
.


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

sent you a PM.


scottay said:


> Anyone else buy an extra fork and decide they dont need it? I'm looking for one.....thanks!
> .
> .


----------

